# ICB 2.0 - Stichwahl zwischen den zwei besten Konzepten [Ergebnis online]



## nuts (15. Juni 2014)

Aus über 140 Ideen wurden 20 konkrete Varianten und daraus 6 Konzepte, aus denen wir hier in den vergangenen Tagen 2 ausgewählt haben. Diese 2 treten jetzt in einer Stichwahl gegeneinander an. Wir haben abgestimmt: Der Eingelenker kehrt zu Alutech zurück!


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB 2.0 - Stichwahl zwischen den zwei besten Konzepten [Ergebnis online]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## fullspeedahead (15. Juni 2014)

kanns sein, dass die Redaktion einen Favouriten hat... 

(is aber auch mein Favourit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (15. Juni 2014)

Ich kann keine Favorisierung erkennen. Die fünf aufgeführten Punkte verteilen sich ausgeglichen.


----------



## Piefke (15. Juni 2014)

Ein Eingelenker geht gar nicht oder bremst ihr alle nicht?


----------



## duc-mo (15. Juni 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ein Eingelenker geht gar nicht oder bremst ihr alle nicht?



Ein Kriterium von VIELEN...

Laut der Aussage von oben hat der 4-Gelenker nur ein "etwas besseres Bremsverhalten" und da ich etwa 80% der Bremsleistung über das VR einleite ist mir der Punkt nicht sooo wichtig...


----------



## Piefke (15. Juni 2014)

Warum werden die scheinbaren Vorteile der Eingelenkers fett hervorgehoben, die echten Vorteile des Viergelenkers dagegen nicht?


----------



## b-o (15. Juni 2014)

wichtigstes argument *"menr platz für flaschenhalter"*
hahaha


_PS: bei meinem rocky mountain slayer xy (auch 1-gelenker) passt auch keiner rein ;-)_


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. Juni 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Warum werden die scheinbaren Vorteile der Eingelenkers fett hervorgehoben, die echten Vorteile des Viergelenkers dagegen nicht?



"...Form der Rahmen steht noch nicht fest..."

Wenn ich mir den Viergelenker anschaue, gilt das ganz klar für eben diesen . Denn optisch ist der bislang noch keine Granate.

Zum Thema Flaschenhalter - Graves hatte bei der EWS immer außerhalb des Rahmendreiecks einen Flaschenhalter montiert, scheint also auch nicht so schlimm zu sein. Eine solche externe Befestigung könnte man auch im Fall der Wahl des Eingelenkers vorsehen und mit Blindschrauben ausliefern.


----------



## duc-mo (15. Juni 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Warum werden die scheinbaren Vorteile der Eingelenkers fett hervorgehoben, die echten Vorteile des Viergelenkers dagegen nicht?


Ich persönlich habe gar keinen Vorteil "hervorgehoben", sondern nur die Relation hergestellt... Wenn der 4-Gelenker im konkreten Fall ein "DEUTLICH BESSERES Bremsverhalten" zugesprochen worden wäre, dann würde ich dein Ansicht teilen. So kann ich damit leben...


----------



## veraono (15. Juni 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ein Eingelenker geht gar nicht oder bremst ihr alle nicht?


Wie sinnfrei solche Pauschalisierungen sind wurde ja nun schon mehrfach mit guten Argumenten diskutiert.
Man muss sich die Konstruktion individuell ansehen.
Jeder gut konstruierte Eingelenker hat weniger Antriebseinflüsse wie ein lieb- oder ahnungslos geschusterter Horstlink-Hinterbau, hier gehts genauso wie bei Bremseinflüssen (die zudem beim Lastenheft mit 6% gerade mal auf Platz 5 landeten), Gewicht und STW-Werten* ums Detail*.
Leider verschenkt der hier zur Wahl stehende Horstlink im Vergleich zu anderen 4-Gelenkerkonstruktionen in meinen Augen unnötig schon vorab Land was die Möglichkeiten beim Rahmendesign und den Steifigkeitswerten (oder genauer STW-Werten) angeht ohne dafür so richtig was zu bieten, es sei denn man mag das Design.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ein Eingelenker geht gar nicht oder bremst ihr alle nicht?





G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Warum werden die scheinbaren Vorteile der Eingelenkers fett hervorgehoben, die echten Vorteile des Viergelenkers dagegen nicht?



Der Eingelenker hat halt fette Vorteile, während die Vorteile vom Viergelenker ansich nicht wirklich relevant sind  ...sag ich mal so als Vielfahrer 

@nuts: Ich glaub ich hab vielleicht 2 mal abgestimmt. Wußte net ob ich beim ersten Mal senden gedrückt hab

G.


----------



## la bourde (16. Juni 2014)

Ein Eingelenker macht meiner Meinung mehr Sinn, wenn man was wartungsarm entwickeln möchte.
Und wenn die meistens Fahrer sowieso nur mit einem Kettenblatt (XX1 und co) unterwegs sind, kann der Drehpunkt so optimiert sein, dass der Pedalrückschlag minimal ist.

Optional könnte man eine Bremsmomentabstützung anbieten.


----------



## bonzoo (16. Juni 2014)

Kann bitte jemand in Prosa beschreiben, wie sich ein Pedaldrückschlag bemerkbar macht? Danke


----------



## Toolkid (16. Juni 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Kann bitte jemand in Prosa beschreiben, wie sich ein Pedaldrückschlag bemerkbar macht? Danke


Beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus wird Zug auf die Kette gegeben, so dass die Kurbel gegen die Trittrichtung gezogen wird. Je schneller das Einfedern, desto stärker der Impuls.


----------



## foreigner (16. Juni 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Kann bitte jemand in Prosa beschreiben, wie sich ein Pedaldrückschlag bemerkbar macht? Danke


Wenn dann wirst du ihn überhaupt nur auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt feststellen können (falls es eins geben wird, oder du überhaupt eins fahren willst; 1x11 !)  Dabei bemerkt man zwei Dinge: Wenn man "rund" tritt im sitzen bergauf und fährt über ein Hindernis (größere Wurzel z.B.) dann spürt man kurz beim Einfedern eine Kraft entgegen deiner Pedalierkraft wirkt. Die Kurbel wird von der Kette kurzzeitig ein kleines Stück zurück gezogen. Dadurch wird der Tritt unruhig. Das dürfte aber bei dem Rad nur sehr geringfügig vorhanden sein und wenn dann wie gesagt nur auf einem kleinen Kettenblatt einer Mehrfachkurbel. Meiner Ansicht nach kaum störend.
Das zweite was man feststellen kann ist, dass wenn du im kleinen Kettenblatt loslegst im wiegetritt zu sprinten, dann wird sich der Hinterbau etwas verhärten. Bei Bikes mit noch höherem Drehpunkt, würde das Rad dann auch stark wippen. Das wird hier aber kaum der Fall sein und auch, wie schon gesagt nur im kleinen Kettenblatt.
Ich denke, dass der Unterschied was Pedalrückschlag angeht, bei den beiden hier zur Wahl stehenden Bike denkbar gering ausfallen wird, also eher im Bereich der grauen Theorie, als in der Praxis überhaupt spürbar.

Zum Bremsen: Ich hatte sehr lange Zeit mehrere Eingelenker (auch zum Teil mit richtig viel Federweg) mit weit hinten liegenden Drehpunkt. Aktuell fahre zwei Viergelenker und obwohl ich mich als rechte Mimose bezeichnen würde, was Hinterbautätigkeit angeht, konnte ich nicht feststellen, dass die Eingelenker irgendwie schlechter auf der Bremse sind.

Außerdem, wen interessiert den Bremsen? Wer bremst verliert!
Bock auf Ballern, nicht Bock auf Bremsen


----------



## foreigner (16. Juni 2014)

Achja, noch was zum Pedalrückschlag: Um so schneller man fährt, um so weniger spürt man ihn. Das liegt zum Teil schlichtweg daran, dass sich das Hinterrad ja auch weiter dreht und dadurch nicht wirklich viel rückwärts gezogen wird. Das bestätigt die Praxis in der man Pedalrückschlag (wenn nicht ganz stark Vorhanden) überhaupt nur bei langsamer Fahrt im kleinen Blatt (bergauf) feststellen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (16. Juni 2014)

Schade, der Viergelenker ist sowas von sinnfrei. Ich habs am Wochenende nicht verfolgt und muss mich gerade beherrschen einen der Frustkommentare abzugeben, die mich selbst immer aufregen.


----------



## bonzoo (16. Juni 2014)

@foreigner Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung!  Deine Beschreibungen decken sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Bei meinen aktuellen Rad (Bionicon Alva 160) hab ich bei verblockten Gelände und langsamer Fahrt (Uphill) immer das Gefühl, dass mein Tritt sehr unruhig wird. Auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt ist es deutlich angenehmer und "ruhiger".


----------



## pfiff (16. Juni 2014)

Der Viergelenker ist meines Erachtens keine echte Alternative, weil ich zu bestehenden Viergelenker-Konzepten keinen einzigen Vorteil sehe und das ein oder andere Problem absehbar ist.


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (16. Juni 2014)

Ein Beispiel für gut konstruierten Eingelenker:





Den fahre ich seit 3 Jahren. Am Anfang hatte ich auch bedenken, wegen Bremsverhalten, dennoch absolut unauffällig! Im Antritt sogar besser als Vorgänger - Viergelenker. Entscheidend ist die Positionierung des Drehpunktes und bei dem Blindside ist der sehr gut gewählt worden.


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. Juni 2014)

Sicher das es sicher hierbei um einen Eingelenker handelt?


----------



## dkc-live (16. Juni 2014)

Also ich fahre einen abgestützten Eingelenker... Weder bei 20% Bergauf stelle ich massives Wippen oder ähnliches fest (ohne Plattform). Mit dem Bremsen kann ich nicht so ganz folgen. Mein Rad kann hinten sehr gut Bremsen. ich würde den Eingelenker bevorzugen, weil es die bessere Konstruktion für die meisten ist. So ein Rahmen hält gut ausgeführt ne Menge aus und braucht keine Wartung.


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Juni 2014)

die raw transe ist ein abgestützer eingelenker


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (16. Juni 2014)

Das Problem sehe ich beim Überdimensionieren von Hauptlager. Lager soll eigentlich möglichst breit ausfallen aber genau in die Breite ist kein Platz vorhanden. DH Räder habe da einfacher - kein Umwerfer, breitere Tretlager.


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. Juni 2014)

Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> Das Problem sehe ich beim Überdimensionierten von Hauptlager. Lager soll eigentlich möglichst breit ausfallen aber genau in die Breite ist kein Platz vorhanden. DH Räder habe da einfacher - kein Umwerfer, breitere Tretlager.



Uhhh - wer sagt das WIR hier einen Umwerfer haben werden?


----------



## H.B.O (16. Juni 2014)

Wer braucht schon Umwerfer ? (Duck und weg)

Es war einer schneller und er hat Recht, ich glaube aber dass sich Alutech nicht trauen wird als Kunden auf die 22 Zähne-alpin-schritttempo-Gipfelstürmer zu verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (16. Juni 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Umwerfer ? (Duck und weg)
> 
> Es war einer schneller und er hat Recht, ich glaube aber dass sich Alutech nicht trauen wird als Kunden auf die 22 Zähne-alpin-schritttempo-Gipfelstürmer zu verzichten.



die brauchen auch keine Umwerfer ...

Dennoch wäre es schon mutig, auf die Möglichkeit, einen Umwerfer montieren zu können, zu verzichten. Zum Glück können wir Umfragen machen, um herauszufinden, wie mutig wirklich


----------



## SebT-Rex (16. Juni 2014)

ich glaube nicht, dass es uns an Mut mangelt, dafür haben wir schon zu oft "quer" gedacht. Die Frage ist, in wie weit es Sinn macht, ein Fahrrad um eine Option zu berauben. Schaut Euch die Tofane an, als wir angefangen haben das Bike zu konstruieren, galt 430mm Kettenstrebe als das Maß der Dinge und unabkömmlich für Fahrspaß im 29er. Es war klar, dass wir keinen Umwerfer wollen und brauche, aber es sollte anders kommen. Im   Laufe der Entwicklung, besonders in der Testphase, hat sich aber raus gestellt, dass dieses Maß für uns keine Relevanz hat und in Verbindung mit dem angestrebten Lenkwinkel sogar nachteilig ist. Jetzt haben wir 437mm Kettenstrebe, 157mm Federweg und jeder kann montieren was er will: die Aufnahme ist identisch mit allen anderen Alutechs (LowDirect S3), es passen also alle Kefüs und Umwerfer. Jetzt sage ich: An mein Bike kommt kein Umwerfer mehr, aber ich bin mal gespannt was ich sage, wenn ich das erste Mal die neue XTR gefahren bin....
Basti


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Juni 2014)

Wenn der Einsatzbereich konsequent durchgezogen wird, kann der Umwerfer weg bleiben. Es soll ein schnelles Spaßbike für die 2-3h Tour am Wochenende oder nach Feierabend werden. Eher ein Bike für den der was leichteres neben dem schweren Gerät haben will. Und da passt 1x11 dann wie die Faust auf's Auge. AlpÜ sollte zwar möglich sein, aber höchstens ein untergeordneter Parameter für die Auslegung. Die geht evtl. auch mit nem 30er oder 28er Blatt auf der 1x11.
Der einzige Haken könnte sein, dass eine ganz günstige Ausstattungsvariante <2000€ dann schwierig wird. Aber irgendwas ist ja immer.

ACHTUNG: dies ist eine völlig subjektive, persönliche Sicht der Dinge, die nur auf meiner kleine Welt beruht!


----------



## foreigner (16. Juni 2014)

Ich bin auch für Umwerfer weg lassen! Ist zwar radikal, stößt manche Alpine Fahrer vor den Kopf, aber das ideal konstruierte Trailbike hat bei mir keinen Umwerfer. Ich glaube aber auch, dass Alutech der Mut dazu fehlt. Und das konnte man auch bei Stefan so feststellen, der sich entsprechend geäußert hat. Leider ...
Ich fänd´s gut das abzustimmen.


----------



## foreigner (16. Juni 2014)

Ich frage mich eh, was man mit dem Bike will, wenn man in den Alpen wohnt. Ist schlichtweg das falsche Bike. Da gibt´s passendere Konzepte.


----------



## H.B.O (16. Juni 2014)

"Mut" -wird hier tatsächlich nicht relevant werden, da die konservative Masse per Entscheidung schon für den Umwerfer sorgen wird.

Wenn die Aufnahme keine wichtigen Eigenschaften einschränkt-wieso nicht, wenn es nach mir ginge(..tut es aber nicht) wäre die Umwerfermontage allenfalls so wichtig wie der Flaschenhalter für die Fans schwitziger Rücken


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. Juni 2014)

Erstmal muss über Ein- oder Viergelenker abgestimmt werden. Denke wenn es konstruktiv weder einen Vor- noch einen Nachteil gibt sollte nichts dagegen sprechen es Umwerferkompatibel zu bauen.

Mut wäre, eine Abstimmung durchzuführen welche sich am Ende für einen Umwerfer ausspricht; diesen dann aber doch nicht zu realisieren. (Oder ist das Leichtsinn?)



foreigner schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eh, was man mit dem Bike will, wenn man in den Alpen wohnt. Ist schlichtweg das falsche Bike. Da gibt´s passendere Konzepte.



Ich denke das es nicht unbedingt das falsche Rad für Alpentrails ist/wird. Meiner Erfahrung nach fährt man auf alpinen Wegen eher langsam aufgrund von offensichtlichen Risiken (Steil, Abgrund...). Aufgrund dessen kommt man auch mit weniger Federweg aus.

Bin eine Zeit lang mit nem Hardtail gefahren während meine Kommilitonen Fully´s mit 160mm Federweg hatten - schneller waren sie nicht unbedingt. Als ich dann ein Fully mit 160mm Federweg hatte war ich auch nicht unbedingt schneller, nur komfortabler unterwegs.


----------



## H.B.O (16. Juni 2014)

@Speziazlizt : Es wäre wohl eine Mischung aus Ignoranz und Überheblichkeit . Wenn man es abstimmt dann muss man es auch machen, sonst gibt es Kloppe, das ist eines der Probleme an der Demokratie


----------



## waldbauernbub (16. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eh, was man mit dem Bike will, wenn man in den Alpen wohnt. Ist schlichtweg das falsche Bike. Da gibt´s passendere Konzepte.


Wird mir auch schön langsam klar. Wie naiv von mir, zu glauben, dass man ein leichtes, wartungsarmes Fahrradl mit moderner Geometrie und responsivem 13cm-Fahrwerk auch in heimatlichen Gefilden gut brauchen könnte. 

Gerade das zweite Kettenblatt nützt in den Alpen eigentlich niemandem: Bergab rollt man eh von selbst ...

Sorry für den Exkurs: Abgesehen von der Länge der Anstiege* wüsste ich jetzt nicht, was das Biken in den Alpen jetzt sooo extrem von dem in Oberhessen, Mittelsachsen oder Unternordrheinwestfalen unterscheiden sollte, oder sind die Steine bei uns wirklich so viel größer, die Wurzeln rutschiger und die Jäger aggressiver? Man fährt irgendwo rauf, dann trinkt man ein Bier. Und dann fährt man wieder runter. Oder macht ihr das da draußen in der Prairie irgendwie anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eh, was man mit dem Bike will, wenn man in den Alpen wohnt. Ist schlichtweg das falsche Bike. Da gibt´s passendere Konzepte.



Eben 



> Wenn die Aufnahme keine wichtigen Eigenschaften einschränkt-wieso nicht, wenn es nach mir ginge(..tut es aber nicht) wäre die Umwerfermontage allenfalls so wichtig wie der Flaschenhalter für die Fans schwitziger Rücken



Zweiteres find ich sogar wichtiger für die Feierabentrailrunde ohne Schwitzerücken. Mit voller Flasche rauf und mit leerer ohne das sie stört wieder runter.

G.


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juni 2014)

ich würde das bike auch in den Alpen nutzen. Ich frage mich ernsthaft was einige noch für ein bild von den Alpen haben. Nicht das mich diese Trails (aktuell) reizen, aber auch hier gibt es relativ flache und einfache wege auf den so ein bike für mich persönlich ein großes plus an spaß bieten könnte. Weil man dann eben ein wurzelfeld einfach mal überspringt statt mit 170mm federweg einfach drüber zu fahren. usw. ...
Darüber hinaus, könnte ich es mir sogar beim Stolperbiken vorstellen, wenn die geo passt. Gerade dort, fänd ich weniger federweg am heck deutlich besser. Man kein einfach noch präzieser und effizienter fahren.

Und noch mal zur flasche. Seht ihr euch nicht in der Lage mal 1-2 Stunden ohne trinken auszukommen? Bei mir geht alles was länger als 1,5 stunden ist, schon deutlich über eine feierabendrunde hinaus. Und prinziell hätt ich immer ganz gern werkzeug, flickzeug und ne pumpe dabei, ergo Rucksack mitnehmen. Als ob das so schlimm wär...


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (16. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie verstehe ich unterm Begriff Trailbike, was anderes. Da wo ich fahren mõchte, führen Trails auch bergauf.  Und sehr oft: steil, verblockt und auf lösem Untergrund.
Ja mein Traumbike hat auch kein Umwerfer! Sieht besser aus, ist einfacher zu konstruieren.  Aber ich bin noch nicht so weit um auf 2 Gänge vorne zu verzichten. Ausdauer mäßig und auch vom Geldbeutel her. Mir geht's nicht nur um Anschaffung, sondern auch um Verschleiß-, Ersatzteile. Wenn man 4 Biker Zuhause hat, zählt eder Euro mehr - 4 fach.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Und noch mal zur flasche. Seht ihr euch nicht in der Lage mal 1-2 Stunden ohne trinken auszukommen? Bei mir geht alles was länger als 1,5 stunden ist, schon deutlich über eine feierabendrunde hinaus. Und prinziell hätt ich immer ganz gern werkzeug, flickzeug und ne pumpe dabei, ergo Rucksack mitnehmen. Als ob das so schlimm wär...



Eindeutiges ja. Warst du die letzten Tage nicht unterwegs. Wenn ich über eine h in der Sommerhitze nichts zu trinken zu mir nehm, seh ich nach der ersten Abnfahrt nur noch Sterne (auch tagsüber). Will mich schoh noch 100% konzentrieren können und net nur Beifahrer sein

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Juni 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich würde das bike auch in den Alpen nutzen. Ich frage mich ernsthaft was einige noch für ein bild von den Alpen haben. Nicht das mich diese Trails (aktuell) reizen, aber auch hier gibt es relativ flache und einfache wege auf den so ein bike für mich persönlich ein großes plus an spaß bieten könnte. Weil man dann eben ein wurzelfeld einfach mal überspringt statt mit 170mm federweg einfach drüber zu fahren. usw. ...
> Darüber hinaus, könnte ich es mir sogar beim Stolperbiken vorstellen, wenn die geo passt. Gerade dort, fänd ich weniger federweg am heck deutlich besser. Man kein einfach noch präzieser und effizienter fahren.
> 
> Und noch mal zur flasche. Seht ihr euch nicht in der Lage mal 1-2 Stunden ohne trinken auszukommen? Bei mir geht alles was länger als 1,5 stunden ist, schon deutlich über eine feierabendrunde hinaus. Und prinziell hätt ich immer ganz gern werkzeug, flickzeug und ne pumpe dabei, ergo Rucksack mitnehmen. Als ob das so schlimm wär...


Ich denke das "Problem" das viele mit 1-Fach in den Alpen sehen ist folgendes: Man will ein Bike das auch bei nem Alpen-X funktioniert, da wollen viele mit 22/36 die Berge hoch kraxeln, aber bei einem eher flachen Verbindungsstück mit 25-30km/h Strecke machen. Da kommt man dann mit 1x11 wohl tatsächlich nicht ganz hin.

Als ich gestern mein Trinkverhalten begutachtet habe musste ich feststellen dass ich eigentlich fast nur in Pausen trinke. Und ob ich die Pulle im Rucksack oder am Rahmen habe macht da keinen großen Unterschied. Und für die kleine Runde kann man sich ja nen Trinkflaschengürtel oder so zulegen.


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juni 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eindeutiges ja. Warst du die letzten Tage nicht unterwegs. Wenn ich über eine h in der Sommerhitze nichts zu trinken zu mir nehm, seh ich nach der ersten Abnfahrt nur noch Sterne (auch tagsüber). Will mich schoh noch 100% konzentrieren können und net nur Beifahrer sein
> 
> G.


???? Wie jetzt mehrere Abfahrten innerhalb einer Stunde?!  




Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich denke das "Problem" das viele mit 1-Fach in den Alpen sehen ist folgendes: Man will ein Bike das auch bei nem Alpen-X funktioniert, da wollen viele mit 22/36 die Berge hoch kraxeln, aber bei einem eher flachen *Verbindungsstück mit 25-30km/h Strecke machen. Da kommt man dann mit 1x11 wohl tatsächlich nicht ganz hin.*
> 
> Als ich gestern mein Trinkverhalten begutachtet habe musste ich feststellen dass ich eigentlich fast nur in Pausen trinke. Und ob ich die Pulle im Rucksack oder am Rahmen habe macht da keinen großen Unterschied. Und für die kleine Runde kann man sich ja nen Trinkflaschengürtel oder so zulegen.



Doch genau das geht mit 1x11. Bei dauerhaften Geschwindigkeiten >30km/h wirds erst eng mit 1x11 
Google mal Ritzelrechner und vergleiche mal. Und ich bezweifle immer noch stark das der durchschnittliche Alpencrosser konditionell dazu in der Lage ist, mit vernünftigen Reifen länger 36:11 in der ebene zu Treten. 
Und pssst ich verrat jetzt n geheimnis: Man kann auch seine trittfrequenz verändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Juni 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Doch genau das geht mit 1x11. Bei dauerhaften Geschwindigkeiten >30km/h wirds erst eng mit 1x11
> Google mal Ritzelrechner und vergleiche mal. Und ich bezweifle immer noch stark das der durchschnittliche Alpencrosser konditionell dazu in der Lage ist, mit vernünftigen Reifen länger 36:11 in der ebene zu Treten.
> Und pssst ich verrat jetzt n geheimnis: Man kann auch seine trittfrequenz verändern



Den Ritzelrechner kenn ich in und Auswendig seit ich an meinem HT rumgeplant habe. 

Aber ich kenn das eben angesprochene Klientel sehr gut, weil ich mit denen zu Hause öfters mal Fahre. Die können sich sowas einfach nicht vorstellen, und deshalb wird ein Rad ohne Umwerfer direkt als Untauglich deklariert. 
Als ich vor ein paar Jahren mit 22/36 ankam, und meinte dass das völlig reicht, haben sie mich schon für bekloppt erklärt. Mit 32-11 halte ich derzeit in der Ebene mit den Jungs erstaunlicherweise auch problemlos mit.
Du weißt doch: wat de Bur nich kennt, dat fret er nich!


----------



## waldbauernbub (16. Juni 2014)

Alpenbewohner machen ganz sicher kein Alpen-Cross mit langen Überführungsetappen. Wozu auch? Wir brauchen die Berge nicht zu überqueren - wir sind eh schon da.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (16. Juni 2014)

Ach komm, mit 1x11 kastriert man einfach die oberen und unteren Gänge, da hilft auch kein Ritzelrechner. Klar kann man auch bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten mit sehr hoher Trittfrequenz kurbeln und bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten wie ein Schiffdiesel langsam treten. Aber warum sollte man das, wenns auch anders geht.

Finde das die Umwerferfrage schon wichtig ist und zur Abstimmung hätte geklärt werden müssen.
Das soll doch ein schnelles Trailbike werden? Wo hört bei euch schnell auf?
Bis wann soll man noch aktiv das Bike vorantreiben, ab wann nur noch passiv auf die Erdanziehung vertrauen?
In der Pfalz komme ich auf schnellen Trails wie Roter Punkt nach St. Martin, rund ums Felsenmeer, Hohe Loog, Gelbes Kreuz usw. auf maximal 50-60km/h. Auch hier in der Brixner Gegend gibt es viele Trails wo es Spass macht das Bike jenseits der 32/11 voranzutreiben. Oder am Wildkogel oder.......

Auf 2 oder 3 Fach zu verzichten, heißt für mich auch Spass und Einsatzbandbreite zu verzichten.
Ist aber nur meine Sicht der Dinge,


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juni 2014)

Nennt mich eine Bratwurst, aber ich kann gerade am Ende einer Tour längere Steilstücken mit einer Übersetzung, die als kleinste Entfaltung 1,5m bietet, nicht mehr fahren. Gerade am WE in der Pfalz (ist die als Einsatzgebiet für das hier entstehende Rad vorgesehen?) wieder festgestellt... Im Vergleich zu meiner aktuellen Konfiguration (33/20 - 11/36 auf 60x622) fehlen mir im Vergleich zu 1x11 an 60x584 zwei Gänge untenrum.
http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=28&...28,32,36&GT2=DERS&UF2=2330&TF=70&UF=2240&SL=2

Da ich außerdem ziemlich sicher weiß, das ich da nicht der einzige bin, dem es so geht, würde ich empfehlen, dass zumindest die Möglichkeit der Umwerfermontage besteht.

Der Preis für 1x11-Gruppen ist allerdings noch ein weiteres Argument, 2x10 zu fahren.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Juni 2014)

20/36? Ist da nicht schieben tatsächlich schon schneller? Ich komm mit 22/34 ziemlich gut klar, und von Fit bin ich meistens verhältnismäßig weit weg. Da wo mich Eisbein in Innsbruck hoch gejagt hat hätte ich auch mit der Übersetzung nichtmehr fahren wollen.


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> 20/36? Ist da nicht schieben tatsächlich schon schneller? ...



Für mich nicht; und die, die dort schneller schieben, als ich fahre, kommen auch mit 28 oder 30x42 fahrend rauf. Es ist ein Irrtum zu glauben, das ein Rad im Schieben leichter als im Fahren ist


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie wird das mit den 1/2/3-Fach und dann da nochmal mit der jeweilis gewählten Übersetzung bald so individuell wie die Frage nach dem richtigen Sattel...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ???? Wie jetzt mehrere Abfahrten innerhalb einer Stunde?!



Ich wohne in einem Mittelgebirge    

G.


----------



## H.B.O (16. Juni 2014)

Die Masse kennt den Ritzelrechner leider nicht auswendig - 30 : 42 ist bei 27 Zoll schon ein sehr guter Kompromiss -auch bergauf. Das Orbea Rallon hat sogar 28 Zähne vorne, der höchste Gang entspricht dann ca. 32 : 11 bei 26 Zoll. Mit dem kleinsten Gang kommt man spätestens dann überall rauf.


----------



## foreigner (16. Juni 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nennt mich eine Bratwurst, aber ich kann gerade am Ende einer Tour längere Steilstücken mit einer Übersetzung, die als kleinste Entfaltung 1,5m bietet, nicht mehr fahren. Gerade am WE in der Pfalz (ist die als Einsatzgebiet für das hier entstehende Rad vorgesehen?) wieder festgestellt... .



Die Pfalz: Auf gar keinen Fall. Aus Prinzip schon nicht.
Einfach weniger Saumagen essen, dann klappt das auch.   



mw.dd schrieb:


> Der Preis für 1x11-Gruppen ist allerdings noch ein weiteres Argument, 2x10 zu fahren.


Wartet doch erst einmal ab was die X1 im Komplettrad kosten wird. Ich glaube nämlich, dass das beeindruckend günstig wird.
Ersatzteile sind teurer ja. Aber dafür tauscht man auch zwei Kettenblätter weniger, das relativiert den Preis ein bischen. Und die Haltbarkeit des vorderen Kettenblatts dürfte auch etwas besser sein.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich wohne in einem Mittelgebirge
> 
> G.



Genau, da sind so 4 Abfahrten pro Stunde schon drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (16. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die Pfalz: Auf gar keinen Fall. Aus Prinzip schon nicht.
> Einfach weniger Saumagen essen, dann klappt das auch.
> ...



War mein erstes Mal in der Pfalz, Saumagen kannte ich bisher nur vom Hörensagen. Bin jetzt aber soweit, das ich wenigstens mal probieren würde... Gegessen habe ich Kirschstreusel 
Wirklich gefährlich scheinen Leberknödel mit Kraut zu sein. Der Kollege hat an allen
nach dem Verzehr folgenden Anstiegen ganz schön gekämpft


----------



## bonzoo (16. Juni 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Der Kollege hat an allen
> nach dem Verzehr folgenden Anstiegen ganz schön gekämpft



Ich hätte als Hintermann eher Angst... Gute Fa(h)rt


----------



## Todesschnitzel (16. Juni 2014)

Pfälzer Saumagen hört sich schlimmer an, als er ist. Wird heutzutage oft nichtmal mehr im echten Magen sondern im Kunstmagen zubereitet und den Magen selber muss/kann man nicht essen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ihr auch Würste esst, die mit Darm als Hülle zubereitet werden. Das ist doch auch nicht besser, oder?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pfälzer_Saumagen


----------



## dkc-live (16. Juni 2014)

Ich will auch auf mein 2x10 nicht verzichten. Zumal ich für eine 11 Kassette das selbe wie für einen gesammten SLX Antrieb bezahle.

Bei Cannondale wird der Umwerfer an die Lagerachse geschraubt mittels Adapter auf Direkt Mount. Wär hier auch zu überlegen 

So kann man die Umwerferhalterung spurlos verschwinden lassen  Die Zuganschläge kann man ja auch schrauben.


----------



## powjoke (16. Juni 2014)

Das Schlimme an dieser Diskussion ist doch einfach, dass die meisten Leute hier bisher noch gar kein 1x11 gefahren sind und einfach mal so behaupten, dass das ganze nicht funktionieren kann, weil auf dem Papier... blabla... 
In diesem Forum gibt es einfach viel zu viele Leute, die auf dem Papier scheinbar einiges können, jedoch lassen sich Modelle und Zahlen meist nicht 1:1 in die reale Umwelt übertragen. 
Ich bin auch ganz klar pro 1x11, denn es bringt einfach nur Vorteile mit sich. Das man damit nirgends hoch kommt is doch quatsch wenn man hinten nen gescheid großes Ritzel fährt und warum sollte man in der Ebene die ganze Zeit mehr als 30 fahren wollen? Wie @Eisbein bereits richtig angedeutet hat, macht das mit gescheiten Reifen einfach kein Spaß und wer auf so nem Rad, zum ballern nen Rocket Ron fährt, sollte den Grundgedanken dieses Fahrrad überdenken, oder sich doch lieber nen Hartail kaufen. Am besten dann mit 3x11 XTR!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. Juni 2014)

Servus Leute!

Zum Thema Umwerfer:
Eine Umwerferoption sollte eigentlich keine Einschränkung bedeuten... bei dem geringen Federweg können wir recht problemlos auf einen high direct mount Umwerfer gehen. D.h. es gibt auch keine großartige Einschränkung bei der Lagerbreite (das ist bei einem Umwerfer auf der Kettenstrebe immer ein bissl kompliziert).
Eventuell könnte der Hinterbau ohne Umwerfer ein paar mm kürzer werden, aber bei diesem Thema werden wir nicht ins Extrem gehen... mir ist eine ausgewogene Geometrie wichtig und 420er Kettenstreben werden eh an meinem Veto scheitern 

Im Bereich des Kettenstreben-Yoke kostet uns der Umwerfer wegen der notwendigen Ausformung nach unten (damit der Umwerfer nicht auf der Strebe aufschlägt) ein bissl Mehrgewicht. Grob geschätzt sollte das aber nicht mehr als 50gr aus machen.

Ich sehe keinen Grund, eine nicht unerhebliche Käuferschicht auszuschließen, gerade in Anbetracht der verschwindend geringen Nachteile, die uns eine Umwerfer-Option kosten würde... aber vielleicht sollten wir das doch noch mal abstimmen...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Juni 2014)

Dann musst du aber einen wirklich hübschen Sockel für den High Directmount konstruieren. Mir fällt grad keiner ein der ohne Umwerfer nicht wie Geschwür aussieht...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. Juni 2014)

Habe neulich eine schöne Lösung gesehen... da war der Sockel angeschraubt... weiß gar nicht mehr, wer das gemacht hat, ich glaube es war Spezi oder YT oder so.


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Habe neulich eine schöne Lösung gesehen... da war der Sockel angeschraubt... weiß gar nicht mehr, wer das gemacht hat, ich glaube es war Spezi oder YT oder so.



An meinem Trailfox ist das so gelöst, den da verwendeten Befestigungspunkt dürfte es aber an Eurer Geometrie nicht geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. Juni 2014)

Specialized hat da auch eine nette Lösung. Googlest mal 'Specialized Taco Blade'.
Kein Geschwür und lässt sich für 1fach vorne problemlos demontieren.


----------



## bonzoo (16. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Habe neulich eine schöne Lösung gesehen... da war der Sockel angeschraubt... weiß gar nicht mehr, wer das gemacht hat, ich glaube es war Spezi oder YT oder so.



Knolly? Das hat übrigens auch eine sehr schöne & saubere Leitungsführung


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. Juni 2014)

Wenn der Hinterbau nicht zu kurz wird und der Sitzwinkel passt... dann gibts noch eine total innovatiove Lösung... ich hoffe, dass ich keinen Ärger bekomme, wenn ich hier schon mal den Namen veröffentliche:
*
Schellenumwerfer*

Die besonderheiten dieses Systems sind folgende:
- keine zusätzliche Aufnahme notwendig, wird am Sitzrohr befestigt
- lässt sich problemlos auf verschiedene Kettenblattgrößen anpassen
- ist nicht Toleranzempfindlich und kann sogar im Winkel angepasst werden

Wenn das mal nicht der Oberknaller ist...


----------



## Kharne (16. Juni 2014)

Bitte, bitte, bitte.

Ich kriege regelmäßig das Kotzen an schief angeschweißten DirectMount Aufnahmen!


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. Juni 2014)

Krass!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Juni 2014)

Das wäre aber schon eine gewagte Innovation!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (16. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wenn der Hinterbau nicht zu kurz wird und der Sitzwinkel passt... dann gibts noch eine total innovatiove Lösung... ich hoffe, dass ich keinen Ärger bekomme, wenn ich hier schon mal den Namen veröffentliche:
> *Schellenumwerfer*
> 
> Die besonderheiten dieses Systems sind folgende:
> ...



Das ist für das hier zu entwickelnde Rad schlicht zu einfach


----------



## H.B.O (16. Juni 2014)

Für Schellenumwerfer bin ich zu grobmotorisch, der war wohl nie richtig montiert und ich glaube da geht es vielen genauso.wenn umwerfer bitte doch directmount das minimiert das fehlerpotential dieses unsäglichen Bauteils. Ich bin großer 1x 11 verfechter, jetzt hab ichs aber selbst als nerd nicht geschaft auf Anhieb das richtige kettenblatt für mich zu finden (Power überschätzt ) - es wollen sich evtl. nicht alle so mit der thematik befassen und da ist 2x 10 narrensicherer, die Konstruktion sollte es halt nicht negativ beeinflußen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. Juni 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Für Schellenumwerfer bin ich zu grobmotorisch, der war wohl nie richtig montiert und ich glaube da geht es vielen genauso.wenn umwerfer bitte doch directmount das minimiert das fehlerpotential dieses unsäglichen Bauteils. Ich bin großer 1x 11 verfechter, jetzt hab ichs aber selbst als nerd nicht geschaft auf Anhieb das richtige kettenblatt für mich zu finden (Power überschätzt ) - es wollen sich evtl. nicht alle so mit der thematik befassen und da ist 2x 10 narrensicherer, die Konstruktion sollte es halt nicht negativ beeinflußen



Der Schellenumwerfer erfordert zwar ein bissl Feingefühl beim Einstellen (eigentlich muss Du nur von oben schauen, dass das äußere Blech parallel zur Längsachse ausgerichtet ist und dass der Käfig mit 1-3mm Abstand an der Unterkante Außenblech auf das große Kettenblatt schwenkt), aber ein Direct Mount der schief ist wird immer schief bleiben!

EDIT: Bei großen Federwegen und festen Umwerfer gibts eigentlich immer Probleme, bei 130mm Federweg sehe ich das aber eher unkritisch.


----------



## H.B.O (16. Juni 2014)

prinzipiell hab ich das mit dem umwerfer schon verstanden, ich kann nur immer noch nicht glauben dass das was ich erlebt habe die funktion bei korrekter montage sein soll-egal ich werd nie wieder einen fahren.
...dass die aufnahme gerade ist ist beim directmount dann wohl dein job


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Juni 2014)

das Kriterium für den Flaschenhalter muss ein Witz sein(denn es lassen sich auch Flaschenhalter bei Eingelenkern unterbringen). Wenn das schon ein Witz ist, was soll dann im Endergebnis raus kommen?


----------



## Americanpittbul (16. Juni 2014)

Sehr sehr hässliche Rahmen.


----------



## H.B.O (16. Juni 2014)

danke für den beitrag, design ist noch lange nicht final ....lesen hilft


Die Form der Rahmen steht noch nicht fest und kann bei beiden noch stark beeinflusst werden.


----------



## veraono (16. Juni 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> In der Pfalz komme ich auf schnellen Trails ... auf maximal 50-60km/h.


Will dir keine Fahrkünste absprechen aber für mein Empfinden ist ein "Trail" den ich mit 50-60km/h -außerhalb vielleicht einer DH-Worldcup-Strecke- fahren kann und dazu noch vollgas reintreten will, kein Trail im eigentlichen Sinne.

1x11 ist (noch) teuer aber wird sich die nächsten Jahre sicher noch weiter in die unteren Preissegmente und vor allem auch in die Breite entwickeln. Die Vorteile liegen einfach zu klar auf der Hand, aber da Übersetzungsbandbreite ein emotionales Thema zu sein scheint fände ich @nuts auch eine Abstimmung über die Ansichten zum Thema Umwerfer sehr interessant. Wenn jetzt dabei raus käme die Mehrheit hält eine Umwerferaufnahme für irrelevant, dann muss das ja nicht zwingend heißen, dass der Rahmen nicht trotzdem die Möglichkeit bekommen kann einen aufzunehmen (wenn es denn, wie der Stefan sagt, keine wesentl. Nachteile bringt).


----------



## Deleted 151460 (17. Juni 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Will dir keine Fahrkünste absprechen aber für mein Empfinden ist ein "Trail" den ich mit 50-60km/h -außerhalb vielleicht einer DH-Worldcup-Strecke- fahren kann und dazu noch vollgas reintreten will, kein Trail im eigentlichen Sinne.
> 
> 1x11 ist (noch) teuer aber wird sich die nächsten Jahre sicher noch weiter in die unteren Preissegmente und vor allem auch in die Breite entwickeln. Die Vorteile liegen einfach zu klar auf der Hand, aber da Übersetzungsbandbreite ein emotionales Thema zu sein scheint fände ich @nuts auch eine Abstimmung über die Ansichten zum Thema Umwerfer sehr interessant. Wenn jetzt dabei raus käme die Mehrheit hält eine Umwerferaufnahme für irrelevant, dann muss das ja nicht zwingend heißen, dass der Rahmen nicht trotzdem die Möglichkeit bekommen kann einen aufzunehmen (wenn es denn, wie der Stefan sagt, keine wesentl. Nachteile bringt).


Roter Punkt Richtung St. Martin ist schon ein richtiger Trail, mit Wurzeln 
, Steinen usw. Mit GPS gemessene Geschwindigkeit zw. 57 und 61. auch die Trails vom Felsenmeer runter oder rund um Kalmit, Hohe Loog sind deutlich schneller zu fahren als wenn man sich nur mit 32/10 treiben lässt. Andererseits sind die Anstiege gegen abends mit 22/36 einfacher zu treten als mit 32/40.
Bei  30-40kmh würde ich schon gerne mittleren wollen OHNE Kompromisse im unteren Bereich eingehen zu wollen.Und das geht mit 1x11 nun mal nicht, Fakt.

Und das soll ja ein schnelles Trailbike sein, oder?


----------



## foreigner (17. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Eventuell könnte der Hinterbau ohne Umwerfer ein paar mm kürzer werden, aber bei diesem Thema werden wir nicht ins Extrem gehen... mir ist eine ausgewogene Geometrie wichtig und 420er Kettenstreben werden eh an meinem Veto scheitern



Mach hier nicht den Kettenstrebennazi ! 

Edit: Jaja, Rechtschreibung am frühen morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mach hier nicht den Kettenstrebennatzi !


Ich mach dann mal den Grammar-Nazi: die werden ohne t geschrieben


----------



## foreigner (17. Juni 2014)

Oh, ja, es ist noch nicht meine Zeit. Vor 10:00 Uhr ist mit mir nicht viel anzufangen ...


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. Juni 2014)

Sodele. Abgestimmt. Bin gespannt was heute Abend raus kommt und wie es dann weiter geht 



absteigen schrieb:


> [...]Mit GPS gemessene Geschwindigkeit zw. 57 und 61. [...]Und das soll ja ein schnelles Trailbike sein, oder?



Sind die GPS Systeme im Wald mittlerweile zuverlässiger? Ich kenne den Trail leider nicht - 60km/h klingt aber sehr sehr schnell.

Schlussendlich liegts eh am Fahrer wie schnell er es bewegt


----------



## dkc-live (17. Juni 2014)

Diesen Schellenumwerfer finde ich durchaus interessant. Klingt nach einer passablen Lösung. Gibt es da keinen Gebrauchsmusterschutz von anderen Herstellern?


----------



## ONE78 (17. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube die mehrheit hier will nen agiles bike und keins für 60km/h downhill geballer...

Dafür gibts deutlich bessere bikes mit mehr Reserven.


----------



## DHVEF (17. Juni 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die mehrheit hier will nen agiles bike und keins für 60km/h downhill geballer...
> 
> Dafür gibts deutlich bessere bikes mit mehr Reserven.



Die Frage ist eine andere würde ich sagen. Was ist mit denen die 5-10km zum Trailrevier haben und sich nicht bis dahin totstrampeln wollen.

Die Schellenaufnahme hört sich gut an. Vielleicht kann man die ja so konstruieren, dass Positionsangaben( Verschiedene Höhen und Ausrichtung um Sattelrohr) durch Striche/Punkte auf dem Rahmen und Löcher in der Schnelle die Einstellung erleichtern.


----------



## waldbauernbub (17. Juni 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> Roter Punkt Richtung St. Martin ist schon ein richtiger Trail, mit Wurzeln
> , Steinen usw. ...


... und Wanderern, nehm ich mal an. Ich oute mich wieder einmal als völlig humorloser Moralapostel, aber abseits von abgesperrten Downhillstrecken haben solche Manöver imho nicht viel verloren. Aber vor allem sollte man kein Fahrradl rund um solche speziellen ... äh ... Bedürfnisse stricken.

Könnten wir uns drauf einigen, dass es ein "schnelles Trailbike" sein soll, mit dem man in den sagenumwobenen ... mythenumrankten ... "Alpen" ... zur Not auch mal langsam fahren kann? Danke. 

BTW: Hab grad mal nachgeschaut - wenn ich nach dem GPS gehen würde, dann wäre sogar ich reif für den DH-Weltcup, dabei bin ich überzeugter Stolperbiker ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Juni 2014)

DHVEF schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eine andere würde ich sagen. Was ist mit denen die 5-10km zum Trailrevier haben und sich nicht bis dahin totstrampeln wollen.
> 
> Die Schellenaufnahme hört sich gut an. Vielleicht kann man die ja so konstruieren, dass Positionsangaben( Verschiedene Höhen und Ausrichtung um Sattelrohr) durch Striche/Punkte auf dem Rahmen und Löcher in der Schnelle die Einstellung erleichtern.


Ernsthaft? Reichen 28-30km/h in der Ebene echt nicht aus? Das geht mit 28/11 und würde mit zB 30/10 oder 32/10 bestimmt nicht schlechter funktionieren. Schneller muß ein Bike in der Ebene doch nicht sein...?!


----------



## ONE78 (17. Juni 2014)

DHVEF schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eine andere würde ich sagen. Was ist mit denen die 5-10km zum Trailrevier haben und sich nicht bis dahin totstrampeln wollen...



Also ich komme mit einem 30er blatt vorn und 11-32 kassette bei mir gut klar, ok am 29er. Aber die 30-11 trete ich auch nicht gerne in der ebene, auch wenn ich leichte laufräder und reifen drauf hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Juni 2014)

DHVEF schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eine andere würde ich sagen. Was ist mit denen die 5-10km zum Trailrevier haben und sich nicht bis dahin totstrampeln wollen.


Also ich komme auf diesen 5-10km mit 36/11 bzw. 36/13 ziemlich gut zurecht und habe noch nix weiter vermisst. Und 30/10 liegt da so ziemlich in der Mitte.

Was die 50-60km/h auf dem trail angeht kann ich Waldbauernbub nur beipflichten. Auch wenn ich den Trail nicht kenne. Aber da wird es mit dem vorraus schauend fahren zumindest kniffelig. Ich werfe nur mal die DIMB-Trailrules in den Raum. Und eigentlich nimmt der Rennradler für solche Gewschwindigkeiten ein 52er Kettenblatt. 

Aber wie ich schon anmerkte, im Grunde ist das anscheinend eine Diskussion wie bei den Reifen, es endet im zweifel im Glaubenskrieg. Wenn wir das "Problem" tatsächlich mit mit einem klassischen Schellenumwerfer und ggf. demontierbaren Zuganschlägen lösen können dürfte ansich allen geholfen sein.


----------



## waldbauernbub (17. Juni 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Schneller muß ein Bike in der Ebene doch nicht sein...?!


Hast du eine Ahnung, unsere nördlichen Nachbarn fahren sicher alle voll auf Windkante und im Belgischen Kreisel, wenn sie ins "Revier" rollen. Und am Trail dann 'nen Hunni, wenn sie mittreten können ...


----------



## DHVEF (17. Juni 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Reichen 28-30km/h in der Ebene echt nicht aus? Das geht mit 28/11 und würde mit zB 30/10 oder 32/10 bestimmt nicht schlechter funktionieren. Schneller muß ein Bike in der Ebene doch nicht sein...?!



Nein, 30km/h reichen. Ich übertreib mal und sage: Ich will auf der Strecke nicht Nähmaschine spielen und am Berg noch treten können. Gechilled zum Berg gechilled den Berg rauf und dann mit viel Spaß runter.


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber wie ich schon anmerkte, im Grunde ist das anscheinend eine Diskussion wie bei den Reifen, es endet im zweifel im Glaubenskrieg. Wenn wir das "Problem" tatsächlich mit mit einem klassischen Schellenumwerfer und ggf. demontierbaren Zuganschlägen lösen können dürfte ansich allen geholfen sein.



Glaub damit können wir nun einen Punkt machen in Bezug auf die Umwerfer Diskussion


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2014)

Also wenn der klassische Schellenumwerfer paßt, dann ist doch jede weitere Diskussion unnötig. Dann kann man doch bei der Ausstattungsabstimmung entscheiden welches Modell was bekommt.

Dann kann sich sogar jemand der bei 60 am Trail noch in der Lage ist zu treten, wie immer das auch geht, dranschrauben was er will.
Außerdem ist treten eh out, weil ja pumpen in ist 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Glaub damit können wir nun einen Punkt machen in Bezug auf Umwerfer Diskussion



Hehe, das wollt ich auch erst zitieren, aber mußte mal wieder zuviel lesen hier bis ich geschrieben hab   

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Juni 2014)

Die Auslegung sollte dann auch ein 32er oder 30er Kettenblatt erfolgen, ich denke damit dürfte man den breitesten Bereich abdecken, egal ob jetzt wer 1x11 mit 28er oder 2x9 mit 36er Blatt fahren will. Als Zucker wäre noch zu Überprüfen dass die Reaktionen auf dem 22er nicht überbordend schlecht sind. Damit an der Front Sicherheit herscht.


----------



## nuts (17. Juni 2014)

Ich denke jetzt gerade ist es noch zu früh für die Umwerferfrage, da wir überhaupt nicht wissen, wie schwer es ist, eine Aufnahme unterzubringen, oder welche Vorteile es hätte, sie weg zu lassen (und zwar ganz konkret!). 

Ich würde ja ziemlich gern mal eine Feldstudie sehen, was wirklich für Trittfrequenzen und Geschwindigkeiten gefahren werden. Das wäre wirklich der Wahnsinn.


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> [...]Ich würde ja ziemlich gern mal eine Feldstudie sehen, was wirklich für Trittfrequenzen und Geschwindigkeiten gefahren werden. Das wäre wirklich der Wahnsinn.



Klingt sehr interessant - will MTB-news so etwas durchführen?


----------



## Eisbein (17. Juni 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Klingt sehr interessant - will MTB-news so etwas durchführen?


ich seh das eher im akademischen bereich. Vll. interessant für eine Master/Diplomarbeit. oder halt weniger.

Ihr als MTB-News team könntet da aber ein guter partner sein. Vll. mal verschiedene Unis anschreiben.


----------



## nuts (17. Juni 2014)

Wollen? Ja klar. Wer Sportwissenschaften studiert und darüber eine Arbeit schreiben will, darf sich gern bei mir melden, wir organisieren die genügend große Stichprobe, Tachos und die Trittfrequenzmesser.


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich würde ja ziemlich gern mal eine Feldstudie sehen, was wirklich für Trittfrequenzen und Geschwindigkeiten gefahren werden. Das wäre wirklich der Wahnsinn.



Das wäre wirklich interessant! Das müsste man aber zweiteilig machen. 1. mit dem gewohnten Setup und dann über die gleiche ZEit mit den gleichen Leuten, die sich in den gleichen Gegenden wie sonst bewegen, mit einem 1-fach Setup. Ich habe mein Fahrverhalten bergauf definitiv etwas geändert (eine Spur härter) und bin mit 1x10 völlig zufrieden. Es war eine sehr kleine Umstellung. In der Ebene hab ich immer schon gerne flotter gekurbelt...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2014)

Sehr umfangreiches Thema. Man müßte ja sogar komplett zwischen alleine und in der Gruppe fahren unterscheiden. Und die verschiedenen Fahrweisen der verschiedenen Laufradgrößen bergab auch extra bewerten.

G.


----------



## H.B.O (17. Juni 2014)

@ONE78: 29 er immer plus ca. 10% (in den hohen Gängen ist es glaub ich sogar mehr). Ich schaff es auch gerade so mit meinem 29er auf der Geraden mit 30er Blatt länger den 10. gang zu treten. Entspricht glaub ich ca. 34 :12 am 26er. Ich hab allerdings keine leichtlaufreifen


----------



## benzinkanister (17. Juni 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> Roter Punkt Richtung St. Martin ist schon ein richtiger Trail, mit Wurzeln
> , Steinen usw. Mit GPS gemessene Geschwindigkeit zw. 57 und 61. auch die Trails vom Felsenmeer runter oder rund um Kalmit, Hohe Loog sind deutlich schneller zu fahren als wenn man sich nur mit 32/10 treiben lässt. Andererseits sind die Anstiege gegen abends mit 22/36 einfacher zu treten als mit 32/40.
> Bei  30-40kmh würde ich schon gerne mittleren wollen OHNE Kompromisse im unteren Bereich eingehen zu wollen.Und das geht mit 1x11 nun mal nicht, Fakt.
> 
> Und das soll ja ein schnelles Trailbike sein, oder?



also ich war dort dieses jahr schon sicher 10x unterwegs. es gibt dort viele trails, aber auf den meisten bin ich um mein icb mit sattem fahrwerk recht froh! Würde dich da gerne mal mit 60 sachen sehen 

ich finde von den anstiegen geht 1x11 im Pfälzer Wald gut klar, zumindest Kalmit, Hohe Loog, Weinbie und Umgebung.

Gruß


----------



## SebT-Rex (17. Juni 2014)

was macht ein Trailbike aus? Schwierige Frage, aber für megaschnelles Geballer nehme ich ein anderes Bike. Ich bin letztes Jahr einen Prototypen der Sennes mit Pinion gefahren, hui die Kiste war schnell. Aber Spaß? Klar macht es Bock mit Mach3 über jegliches Gelände zu fliegen, aber ich freue mich mehr, bei halber Geschwindigkeit ein bißchen das Gelände mitzunehmen, zu surfen, doubeln, driften.... Ich glaube, dass genau diese Reduktion aufs Wesentliche den Reiz ausmacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (17. Juni 2014)

Sodele


----------



## nuts (17. Juni 2014)

Sind gerade dabei die doppelten Stimmen auszusortieren. Mein Favorit war bisher jemand, der 2 X für beide Konzepte abgestimmt hat


----------



## ONE78 (17. Juni 2014)

Auch schön,  aber dann kann man ihn ja auch drin lassen...


----------



## nuts (17. Juni 2014)

Es ist offiziell: Der Eingelenker kehrt zu Alutech zurück.

Wir haben nach Abzug von 91 doppelten Stimmen von etwas mehr als 30 Benutzern noch 1380 gültige Stimmen. Die teilen sich ziemlich genau 2/3 zu 1/3: Der Eingelenker mit Dämpferverlängerung konnte etwas mehr als 64 % der Stimmen auf sich vereinen.





Wie geht es jetzt weiter?

Die Lagerfrage bleibt spannend, die Kinematik wird von Stefan feingetunt, und dann wird parametrisch der Rahmen konstruiert. Parallel diskutieren wir hier die Geometrie und stimmen sie ab, anschließend sollen möglichst schnell Prototypen gebaut werden, um Kinematik, Geometrie und Lagerung zu testen.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2014)

G.


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. Juni 2014)

Nicht schlecht - sogar eine höhere Beteiligung als letztes mal und eine eindeutiges Ergebnis.


----------



## foreigner (17. Juni 2014)

Juhu der Eingelenker !!!


----------



## Piefke (17. Juni 2014)

So viel Aufwand und dann wirds nur ein sinnloser Eingelenker
Ich bin raus


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Juni 2014)

Greato! Ich freu mich drauf. Aber ich hab doch kaum noch Platz im Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2014)

Jetzt wollt ich gerade noch schreiben, wer wird wohl als erster "Ich bin raus" schreiben   

G.


----------



## foreigner (17. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte mal vorgeschlagen Geometire-Konzepte (also Komplettgeometrien) abzustimmen, statt einzelne Geometrie-Parameter. Das macht mehr Sinn, da am Ende etwas stimmiges und zusammenpassendes heraus kommt und nicht Geometriedaten, die sich gegenseitig im Wege stehen. Die Idee kam eigentlich allgemein sehr gut an. 
Machen wir das jetzt so ?


----------



## ONE78 (17. Juni 2014)

Sehr geil, da freu ich mich drauf!


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal vorgeschlagen Geometire-Konzepte (also Komplettgeometrien) abzustimmen, statt einzelne Geometrie-Parameter. Das macht mehr Sinn, da am Ende etwas stimmiges und zusammenpassendes heraus kommt und nicht Geometriedaten, die sich gegenseitig im Wege stehen. Die Idee kam eigentlich allgemein sehr gut an.
> Machen wir das jetzt so ?



Klingt auf jeden Fall sinnvoll. Ich könnte z.B. nicht sagen was wie rum geschickter wäre


----------



## Jobal (17. Juni 2014)

Schade...


----------



## Da Burli (17. Juni 2014)

Gibt es denn (nur ganz grob) einen Termin, wann das Rad denn zu kaufen sein wird? 
Nur damit ich weiß, bis wann ich das Geld zusammen gespart haben muss ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (17. Juni 2014)

Cool  Jetzt bitte mit überdimensionierten RiKuLas und sphärischen Buchsen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Juni 2014)

Wenn Kugellager dann sollte man schauen dass man Kegelrollenlager rein steckt. Aber erstmal schauen ob bei der Gleitlagergeschichte noch was brauchbares raus kommt.


----------



## melle89 (17. Juni 2014)

Mal sehen was da rauskommt
Hätte zwar lieber kein einkelenger gehabt, verstehe aber auch die Gründe die dafürsprechen.. ich bleib dabei!
Freue mich auf die nächsten diskussionen und abstimmungen...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Juni 2014)

Wow... ich bin echt überrascht, dass in der IBC ein Eingelenker abgestimmt wurde!!!

Mir gefällt das Konzept für den angedachten Einsatzzweck auch und ich bin mal gespannt, ob wir dem guten alten Eingelenker auf die Sprünge helfen werden 
Viele schwer gehypte und gut funktionierende Bikes (z.B. einige von Scott oder Trek oder oder oder) sind abgestützte Eingelenker mit den entsprechenden Vorteilen bei der Kennlinie (wegen der Umlenkung). Das Konzept mit der Dämpferverlängerung bringt uns auch eine schöne Kennlinie (vieeeeel besser als gewisse Bikes aud UK). Von daher bin ich guter Dinge, dass wir ein wirklich taugliches Bike auf die Beine stellen werden.

Hoffentlich findet das System dann auch außerhalb der Community Anklang... ich hätte doch sooo gerne einen E30 318IS im Rallyetrimm  Das geht nur, wenn ihr alle eure Kohle für den armen Ingenieur raus haut 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Juni 2014)

Krieg erstmal deinen Van auf die Straße!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Juni 2014)

Da Burli schrieb:


> Gibt es denn (nur ganz grob) einen Termin, wann das Rad denn zu kaufen sein wird?
> Nur damit ich weiß, bis wann ich das Geld zusammen gespart haben muss ;-)



Was ein Glück hat der Basti noch nicht geantwortet... sonst wäre eh wieder nur so eine PM-Utopie dabei raus gekommen 
Ich schätze, dass wir das Bike frühestens in einem Jahr ausliefern können. Die PM-Wunschdenke ist da zwar etwas optimistischer, aber lieber schneller sein und allen eine Freude machen, als das Spiel von letztem mal zu wiederholen!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pure_Power (17. Juni 2014)

@Stefan.Stark du gehst "Vollzeit" arbeiten und hast keine 7,5k € für nen Spielzeug über?!?
http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...slalom-rundstrecke-hormersdorf/195558949.html


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Krieg erstmal deinen Van auf die Straße!



Kann sich nur noch um Jahre handeln  Muss ja schon mal für Nachschub zum basteln, fluchen und Groschen versenken sorgen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Juni 2014)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark du gehst "Vollzeit" arbeiten und hast keine 7,5k € für nen Spielzeug über?!?
> http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...slalom-rundstrecke-hormersdorf/195558949.html



Hey... das ist die Fahrradbranche. Viel Arbeit für wenig Kohle  Ich wollte aber trotzdem mit niemandem tauschen... der Spaßfaktor macht so einiges wieder wett!

EDIT: Das gute Stück habe ich heute Nachmittag schon auf rallye-magazin.de gesehen... feines Spielzeug


----------



## foreigner (17. Juni 2014)

Also Geometrien:
Ich bleib mal bei meinen "Geometriekonzepten" und schlage mal 2 vor, die ich beide sinnvoll fände:
(Rahmengrößen M)

"klassische, wendige, Fun-Geo:"

Lenkwinkel:								67°
Sitzwinkel:								 73,5°
Reach:									  415 mm 
Stack:									  600 mm
Kettenstrebenlänge:					430 mm
Tretlager-Offset:						-19 mm
Sitzrohrlänge:							 430 mm
Gabeleinbaulänge:						535 mm + 3mm  (Gabel 140mm Federweg +Steuersatz)
ergebender Radstand (geschätzt):  1132 mm
empfohlene Vorbaulänge:				50-60mm


"Moderne, wendige Forward-Geometrie:"

Lenkwinkel:								68°
Sitzwinkel:								 74°
Reach:									  435 mm 
Stack:									  610 mm
Kettenstrebenlänge:					422 mm
Tretlager-Offset:						-21 mm
Sitzrohrlänge:							 430 mm
Gabeleinbaulänge:						535 mm + 3mm  (Gabel 140mm Federweg +Steuersatz)
ergebender Radstand (geschätzt):  1140 mm
empfohlene Vorbaulänge:			   40 mm


Beim Tretlager bedenke man: Wir haben 650B und nur 130mm Federweg (wahrscheinlich auch mit nur 25% Negativfederweg sinnvoll). Das heißt auch weniger Negativfederweg, als beispielsweise am Enduro. Also, die Fahrposition ist gar nicht soo niedrig.
Aber ein wichtiger Punkt an so einem wendigen bike sollte mM nach sein, dass es richtig geil in Kurven ist und man das Gefühl hat sehr im Bike zu sitzen. Und da ist ein niedriges Tretlager essentiell (insbesondere bei Forward-Geo) und ein Passender Stack. Ein Wert, der oft viel zu wenig beachtet wird. Wahrscheinlich denken viele, den kann man ja hinterher mit Spacern ändern. Aber das stimmt so nicht, weil man dabei immer auch den Reach leicht verkürzt und damit wieder ein gewisses "Missverhältnis" ins Bike bringt. Einzig andere Lenkerhöher hat einen ähnlichen Effekt, hier kann man aber auch nicht riesig variieren, außerdem kostet´s auch wieder.

Wichtig finde ich, dass das Bike sich "easy" fährt. Das ICB 1 fährt sich geil, man muss aber stehts entschlossen fahren und pushen, dann ist´s richtig schnell. Beim Trailbike stell ich mir was anderes vor. Spaßiger, aber auch einfacher zu fahren. Ich denke, dass das beide Geos oben können und erfüllen. Hier ist es reine Geschmacksache, was man bevorzugt. Für "Easy-Driving" und größten Funfaktor würde ich das erstere bevorzugen.

Kritik und den beiden Konzepten oder neue Vorschläge erwünscht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Juni 2014)

Noch ein Ansatz zur Geometrie:

Wir machen die Rahmenhöhen & Sitzrohrsprünge recht klein, damit jeder Fahrer im Prinzip zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen wählen kann. Dann brauchen wir zwar bestimmt fünf Größen (wegen der feinen Abstufung), aber das System wäre immer noch übersichtlicher und einfacher umzusetzen als das was Canyon mit den unterschiedlichen Oberrohrlängen macht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wichtig finde ich, dass das Bike sich "easy" fährt. Das ICB 1 fährt sich geil, man muss aber stehts entschlossen fahren und pushen, dann ist´s richtig schnell. Beim Trailbike stell ich mir was anderes vor. Spaßiger, aber auch einfacher zu fahren. Ich denke, dass das beide Geos oben können und erfüllen. Hier ist es reine Geschmacksache, was man bevorzugt. Für "Easy-Driving" und größten Funfaktor würde ich das erstere bevorzugen.
> 
> Kritik und den beiden Konzepten oder neue Vorschläge erwünscht ...



Es geschehen Zeichen und Wunder... erst wird ein Eingelenker abgestimmt und dann bin ich noch voll bei Dir was die Geometrie angeht 
Mir gefällt die erste Geometrie super, da würde ich nichts dran ändern.

EDIT: Evtl. minimal mehr Reach, aber nicht zwingend.


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Es geschehen Zeichen und Wunder... erst wird ein Eingelenker abgestimmt und dann bin ich noch voll bei Dir was die Geometrie angeht
> Mir gefällt die erste Geometrie super, da würde ich nichts dran ändern.



Es ist immer die Frage für welchen Einsatz. Bei ICB 1 war ich einfach für richtig schnell und noch wendig. Ein bike zum kompromisslosen pushen. Deswegen war ich da auch für etwas radikale Geometrie. Dafür muss man diese dann auch aktiv zu fahren wissen, das war klar. Hier sehe ich aber noch viel mehr ein Funbike, auch für einen weniger radikalen Einsatz. Ich könnte mit beiden Varianten hier gut leben, auch die zweite wäre garantiert sehr einfach zu fahren. Das ist aber schlichtweg Geschmacksache. Die erste ist aber denke ich noch spaßiger. Gerade was aufs Hinterrad ziehen, Manuel und Wheelie und Springen angeht. Die geht auf Grund des kürzeren Reach viel leichter vorne hoch und ist dann aber etwas leichter auch zu kontrollieren, auf Grund der nicht radikal kurzen Kettenstreben. Kurzer Reach bringt viel mehr beim hoch ziehen, als superkurze Kettenstreben.
Wichtig finde ich, dass das bike tief wird, aber ein gute Stack-hight bekommt.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> EDIT: Evtl. minimal mehr Reach, aber nicht zwingend.



Wenn schon soooo lange Kettenstreben, dann auch richtig kurzen Reach. Ich könnte auch noch mit  2-3mm weniger legen. Aber ich denke, es passt schon so.


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Noch ein Ansatz zur Geometrie:
> 
> Wir machen die Rahmenhöhen & Sitzrohrsprünge recht klein, damit jeder Fahrer im Prinzip zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen wählen kann. Dann brauchen wir zwar bestimmt fünf Größen (wegen der feinen Abstufung), aber das System wäre immer noch übersichtlicher und einfacher umzusetzen als das was Canyon mit den unterschiedlichen Oberrohrlängen macht.



Ich finde die Canyon-Lösung gar nicht schlecht, nur nicht so toll umgesetzt. Was ich nicht gut finde, ist, dass bei den Modellen mit langem Reach nur der Stack minimal angepasst wurde (was ja gut ist), sonst aber nichts. Kettenstrebenlänge und Lenkwinkel sind die gleichen. Das finde nicht sinnvoll. Wenn, dann hätten diese mit angepasst gehört. Ich finde die Kettenstreben für das reguläre Model etwas zu kurz, daher gefällt mir das "Race"-Model besser, denn hier passen die kurzen Kettenstreben. Aber das wäre auch ein sehr großer Aufwand. Was Canyon gut gemacht hat, ist, den regular Rahmen längere Gabeln zu geben. Dann ist der Lenkwinkel am Ende doch etwas flacher (Ich vermute die unterschiedliche Gabellänge ist in der Geo-Angebe nicht berücksichtigt.)

Hab ich gerade gefunden:
Bild von mir sehr weit vom Anfang Ideenwettbewerb:


----------



## Plumpssack (18. Juni 2014)

Mir wäre auch ein Tretlager mit min 20mm Drop mehr als recht und gegen relative kurze Steuerrohre hätte ich auch nichts.


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (18. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also Geometrien:
> Ich bleib mal bei meinen "Geometriekonzepten" und schlage mal 2 vor, die ich beide sinnvoll fände:
> (Rahmengrößen M)
> 
> ...



Da ist Einer aber echt Zahlen verliebt !

Der erste Konzept stimmt mit dem, was ich mir so vorstelle ganz gut überein. Ich persönlich bevorzuge aber ehe kürzere Bikes. Da es aber fünf Großen angedacht sind, erübrigt sich die Diskussion über paar Millimeter hin oder her bei dem Reachwert, jeder wählt halt was ihm mehr liegt.

Hier mal meine Geo:

Lenkwinkel:							  67°
Sitzwinkel:							   73,5°
Reach:									 405 mm
Stack:									  600 mm
Kettenstrebenlänge:				  430 mm
Tretlager-Offset:						???
Sitzrohrlänge:						   430 mm
Gabeleinbaulänge:					 535 mm + 3mm  (Gabel 140mm Federweg +Steuersatz)

Bei der Tretlagerhöhe bin ich der Meinung - so hoch wie es geht, ohne dass sich Bike kipplig oder stelzig anfühlt. Wir bauen schließendlich ein Trailbike - Bike mit dem man auch enge, verwinkelte, verblockte Trails rauf und runter fährt und kein mini-mini Downhiller, 4x oder Slopstylebike für Bikepark.

Ich weiß, dass Mehrheit verstellbare Geometire für nicht so wichtig hielt, dennoch plädiere ich für welche!
Da es ein Eingelenker wird würde ich ein Verstellung über den Hauptlager, so wie zum Beispiel bei Morewood Izimu vorschlagen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Juni 2014)

Abgestimmt ist aber abgestimmt. Die Mehrheit hat sich eindeutig gegen einen Verstellmechanismus ausgesprochen und somit gibt es auch keinen. Da wieder drüber zu diskutieren ist müßig.


----------



## SebT-Rex (18. Juni 2014)

UiUi das wird ein Spaß! Ein kleines leichtes Ballerbike mit wenig Plfegebedarf....
Zeitplan: wir hatten mal was von Riva 2015 in den Raum gestellt und dich denke, dass wir das mit +|- 4 Wochen hin bekommen. 
Geo: ich halte es für sehr sinnvoll, Geopakete abzustimmen. Ein gelungenes Fahrgefühl besteht aus mehr als einem Aspekt ... Trotzdem müssen wir intern noch mal klären, ob wir nicht nicht zwei, drei Entwürfe als Testmuster aufbauen. Bei der Entwicklung der Tofane haben wir fest gestellt, das Papierform nicht alles über ein Bike sagt und auch das ICB1 hätte vermutlich anders ausgesehen, wenn man es vorher mit anderen Geovarianten getestet hätte...


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Juni 2014)

Schon mal eine Anmerkung vorab: Wenn das Sitzrohr einen "Knick" bekommt, so wie die meisten neuen 650B Bikes, dann macht die Sitzrohre wenigstens schön kurz, damit man die verlorenen 30-35 mm der kleinsten Sattelhöhe durch eine Variostütze wieder drin hat. Es gibt nämlich durchaus Fahrer die auf Beinfreiheit bergab stehen und keine Eierfeile im Gelände benötigen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (18. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Sind gerade dabei die doppelten Stimmen auszusortieren. Mein Favorit war bisher jemand, der 2 X für beide Konzepte abgestimmt hat


Wie stellst du eigentlich sicher, dass dieser jemand sowie die anderen Dopplungen nicht in Wirklichkeit die Mobilnutzer waren, welche alle ueber tw. gleiche Operatorproxies rein kamen? Die meissten mobiles bekommen keine eigene public IP.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (18. Juni 2014)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> also ich war dort dieses jahr schon sicher 10x unterwegs. es gibt dort viele trails, aber auf den meisten bin ich um mein icb mit sattem fahrwerk recht froh! Würde dich da gerne mal mit 60 sachen sehen
> 
> ich finde von den anstiegen geht 1x11 im Pfälzer Wald gut klar, zumindest Kalmit, Hohe Loog, Weinbie und Umgebung.
> 
> Gruß


Donnerstag ab 9:00 können wir gerne eine Vergleich sattes Fahrwerk-MK8 machen, meine Frau übernimmt den Singletrailer und dann lassen wir uns nach St. Martin runterstreiben, wirst sehen 50 ist kein Problem, wenn man nicht bremst.


----------



## Speziazlizt (18. Juni 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Wie stellst du eigentlich sicher, dass dieser jemand sowie die anderen Dopplungen nicht in Wirklichkeit die Mobilnutzer waren, welche alle ueber tw. gleiche Operatorproxies rein kamen? Die meissten mobiles bekommen keine eigene public IP.



Am Ergebnis dreht es eh nix 



absteigen schrieb:


> Donnerstag ab 9:00 können wir gerne eine Vergleich sattes Fahrwerk-MK8 machen, meine Frau übernimmt den Singletrailer und dann lassen wir uns nach St. Martin runterstreiben, wirst sehen 50 ist kein Problem, wenn man nicht bremst.



Bitte mit Video - kenne den Trail/Ort/Berg nicht und würde gerne Leute mit 50-60 km/h auf´m Trail sehn


----------



## Red_Herring (18. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also Geometrien:
> Ich bleib mal bei meinen "Geometriekonzepten" und schlage mal 2 vor, die ich beide sinnvoll fände:
> (Rahmengrößen M)
> 
> ...



... die Geo-Tabelle des Canyon Spectral (27,5") AL 1:1 abgetippt.  Kann jedenfalls bestätigen das sich das Rad sehr wendig fährt (9.0 EX mit 150mm Revelation vorne, 140mm Monarch+ hinten, 50mm Vorbau). In der ebene hängt man gerade noch so weit vorne das es 'gierig' genug ist, und wenn es etwas steiler bergab geht hängt man genau passend über dem Rad. Den "Enduro Ballermännern" hier aus dem Forum dürfte das Rad aber sicher zu kurz vorkommen. 60mm Vorbau mag dann eher passen, oder wie vom Stefan vorgeschlagen bei insgesamt mehr Radgrößen das nächstgrößere. Ob das Strive CF wirklich 423mm Kettenstreben hat? Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn das nach wie vor ein Tippfehler ist und 432mm richtig ist. Ich bin jedenfalls froh darüber das es am Spectral AL 430mm sind und nicht kürzer. Es ist immer genug Druck / Grip am Vorderrad.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Juni 2014)

Auf jeden Fall sollte das Sitzrohr nicht zu flach werden. Ich merke das gerade an meinem 456 Evo. Im Stehen empfinde ich es mit 70er Vorbau schon ziemlich kurz (gibt ja nur L für meine 1.91) während ich im Sitzen schon recht gestreckt sitze. Ich hätte im Sitzen gerne 10mm weniger Vorbau, im Stehen aber dann doch 10mm mehr. Vielleicht sollte ich nochmal am Sattel rumschieben 
Oder noch besser 10-15 mehr Reach (beim 456 evo im Stahl sind es nur 410mm in Größe L). Es fährt sich trotzdem super, musste mich aber erstmal wieder an die Wendigkeit und das eher hohe Tretlager gewöhnen. Aber die Tendenz die Foreigner da anpeilt klingt gut. Leicht länger als das 456, etwas tieferes Tretlager und steilerer Sitzwinkel. Das 456 hat 430mm Kettenstreben in L, die Wachsen bei On-One tatsächlich dezent mit der Größe.


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Juni 2014)

Also 430er Kettenstreben sind jetzt nicht wirklich kurz oder? Ich empfinde das als zu lange wenn es ein wendiges Trailbike sein soll.. mein 301 hat auch 430er Streben und Räder mit kürzeren Streben fahren sich in engen Kurven deutlich angenehmer.. man hat weniger das Gefühl das Rad um die Kurve wuchten zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2014)

430 sind eher nicht lang und wohl das optimale Mittelmaß. Und die Wendigkeit wird vom Gesamtkonzept erzeug und nur zu einem Teil durch die Kettenstrebenlänge.

G.


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

Red_Herring schrieb:


> ... die Geo-Tabelle des Canyon Spectral (27,5") AL 1:1 abgetippt.



War mir so nicht bewußt, dass das ähnlich ist. Aber 1:1 das gleiche stimmt ja auch nicht. Und dann hat das Spektral halt einfach eine gute Geo.
Irgendein Rad wirst du immer finden, dass sehr ähnliche Werte hat, darum kommt man gar nicht rum bei einem so großen Markt. Und andere Werte (wenn sie auch nur gering sind) bei Tretlagerhöhe und Stack machen sich schon in anderem Fahrverhalten bemerkbar.

Zum Thema Knick im Sitzrohr oder Sitzrohroffset: Wir werden bei 430mm Kettenstreben nicht mehr als 20mm Sitzrohroffset benötigen. Das haben die Linkage-Ausarbeitungen eigentlich schon gezeigt. Das bleibt also sehr gering. Ein Knick würde ich dafür gar nicht ins Sitzrohr bauen.


----------



## pezolived (18. Juni 2014)

subj. Tretlagerhöhe: Habt ihr das auf dem Schirm, daß die Tretlagerhöhe beim Eingelenker direkten Einfluß auf den Anstellwinkel der Schwinge und damit die Raderhebungskurve hat?


----------



## Red_Herring (18. Juni 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Also 430er Kettenstreben sind jetzt nicht wirklich kurz oder? Ich empfinde das als zu lange wenn es ein wendiges Trailbike sein soll.. mein 301 hat auch 430er Streben und Räder mit kürzeren Streben fahren sich in engen Kurven deutlich angenehmer.. man hat weniger das Gefühl das Rad um die Kurve wuchten zu müssen.



Also das Spectral 27,5" ist alles andere außer rumwuchten. (Das 29er hat mir nicht gefallen). Enge Serpentinen gehen wunderbar, das Rad in engen Anliegerkombinationen hin und her werfen ist ein Traum. Die Differenzen zum Liteville sind doch in der Höhe des Tretlager zur Nabe, längerem Radstand, etwas mehr reach und wie der Hinterbau arbeitet zu finden. Ich kann mich nur auf eine Probefahrt mit der 160mm 301 Variante beziehen, die u.A. +3cm beim Tretlager fand ich wirklich sehr sehr seltsam zu fahren.

Was meinst du warum die Enduroristen mit
-flachen Lenkwinkel
-kurzem Vorbau
und vor allem kurzer Kettenstrebe auch immer Reifen "Marke Monsterstolle" vorne fährt? Damit ihnen nicht ständig untersteuernd das Vorderrad weggeht. Siehe z.B. ICB 1.0. Da das ICB 2.0 so wie es ausschaut auch ein wenig in diesem Trend nachgeht, nur mit weniger Federweg, dürfte eine ultrakurze Kettenstrebe keinen Sinn machen. Und bei der Fertigung Stress und Geld ersparen.

Liteville macht auch mit zunehmender Rahmengröße die Kettenstrebe nicht ohne Grund länger.



foreigner schrieb:


> War mir so nicht bewußt, dass das ähnlich ist. Aber 1:1 das gleiche stimmt ja auch nicht. Und dann hat das Spektral halt einfach eine gute Geo.
> Irgendein Rad wirst du immer finden, dass sehr ähnliche Werte hat, darum kommt man gar nicht rum bei einem so großen Markt. Und andere Werte (wenn sie auch nur gering sind) bei Tretlagerhöhe und Stack machen sich schon in anderem Fahrverhalten bemerkbar.



Naaa gut: Deine Variante hat 5,8mm weniger Radstand, 2mm mehr Stack, -2mm beim Tretlager und 1° weniger Sitzwinkel. 

Wie war das mit den Toleranzen bei der Fertigung in Taiwan? Toi Toi toi, vielleicht wird mit etwas Schweissverzug doch noch ein Spectral draus


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Juni 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 430 sind eher nicht lang und wohl das optimale Mittelmaß. Und die Wendigkeit wird vom Gesamtkonzept erzeug und nur zu einem Teil durch die Kettenstrebenlänge.
> 
> G.



Stimmt natürlich (bzgl Gesamtkonzept). Für mich war die Probefahrt eines Demo's das Ausschlaggebende.. im Vergleich zu meinem 301 ging das einfach so viel besser ums Eck, trotz 1,8° flacherem Lenkwinkel und 7 mm mehr Radstand... an was sollte es sonst liegen als an den Kettenstreben?



Red_Herring schrieb:


> Was meinst du warum die Enduroristen mit
> -flachen Lenkwinkel
> -kurzem Vorbau
> und vor allem kurzer Kettenstrebe auch immer Reifen "Marke Monsterstolle" vorne fährt? Damit ihnen nicht ständig untersteuernd das Vorderrad weggeht. Siehe z.B. ICB 1.0. Da das ICB 2.0 so wie es ausschaut auch ein wenig in diesem Trend nachgeht, nur mit weniger Federweg, dürfte eine ultrakurze Kettenstrebe keinen Sinn machen. Und bei der Fertigung Stress und Geld ersparen.



Müsste mal rausfinden wie groß die Differenz in der Tretlagerhöhe bei Demo vs 301 ist. Das könnte es natürlich auch sein.. Probleme mit Untersteuern habe ich am 301 nicht, alles eine Frage der Gewichtsverlagerung. Auf einem Rad mit langem Reach und kurzem Vorbau musst man mehr arbeiten, hat dadurch aber einen weit größeren Bewegungsspielraum um sich an das Gelände anzupassen. Die Diskussion hatten wir erst 1-2 Seiten davor.


----------



## Plumpssack (18. Juni 2014)

Ich find die 435mm Streben an meinem 6Point perfekt. Am wichtigsten ist mir aber immernoch ein tiefes Tretlager(min 20mm Drop)


----------



## Fridl89 (18. Juni 2014)

> Was meinst du warum die Enduroristen mit
> -flachen Lenkwinkel
> -kurzem Vorbau
> und vor allem kurzer Kettenstrebe auch immer Reifen "Marke Monsterstolle" vorne fährt? Damit ihnen nicht ständig untersteuernd das Vorderrad weggeht. Siehe z.B. ICB 1.0. Da das ICB 2.0 so wie es ausschaut auch ein wenig in diesem Trend nachgeht, nur mit weniger Federweg, dürfte eine ultrakurze Kettenstrebe keinen Sinn machen. Und bei der Fertigung Stress und Geld ersparen.



Generell bin ich auch eher für kurzen Hinterbau und längeren "Hauptrahmen", weniger Druck auf dem Vorderad ist nur bedingt richtig, man muss sich einfach mehr über den Lenker lehnen und das Rad in der Front fahren.
Dafür gehen technische langsame Stufen sowie steile Kurven weitaus unanstrengender zu fahren.


----------



## 0rcus (18. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mich jetzt lange enthalten, aber bei der Geometrie muss ich mich dann doch mal zu Wort melden. Dem Rad so extrem kurze Kettenstreben (420mm oder 425mm) zu verpassen macht meiner Meinung nach überhaupt keinen Sinn. Blöderweise sind die kurzen Streben in letzter Zeit schwer in Mode gekommen. Kurze Streben bedeuten auch nicht automatisch Wendigkeit. Dazu müsste auch die Tretlagerhöhe, der Lenkwinkel und Stack/Reach stimmen. Das einzige, was solche kurzen Streben bringen ist zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad, weil die Hebelwirkung des Hinterbaus geringer ist. Also lieber Streben zwischen 430mm und 435mm. Ich persönlich würde zu 435mm tendieren. Diese Strebenlänge ist meiner Ansicht nach am ausgewogensten. Die Reachwerte, die hier vorgeschlagen wurden finde ich durchweg ziehmlich kurz. Ich würde dem Rad generell einen längeren Reach verpassen und dafür den Lenkwinkel auf ca. 67° setzen. Durch den etwas steileren Lenkwinkel bleibt die Wendigkeit erhalten und das Rad kippt beim langsamen bergauf fahren nicht ab. Zusätzlich gewährt der längere Reach beim schnelleren Fahren mehr Laufruhe und gibt dem Fahrer mehr Bewegungsfreiheit, was bei einem Bike das sich spaßig und spritzig fahren lassen soll doch nicht ganz unerheblich ist. Außerdem kann man mit einem längeren Reach im Wiegetritt mehr Kraft auf die Pedale bringen, da man weniger aufrecht auf dem Rad steht und den Oberkörper besser einsetzen kann. Der längere Reach bewirkt außerdem in Verbindung mit einem tiefen Tretlager und einem passenden Stack, dass man schön "im" Rad sitzt.

Die Sitzrohrsprünge würde ich nicht zu groß wählen, sondern so wie Stefan vorgeschlagen hat eher klein halten, damit man leicht zwischen zwei Größen wechseln kann ohne Probleme mit der Sitzhöhe, der Schrittfreiheit und der Einbaulänge von hydraulischen Sattelstützen hat. Außerdem sollte der Sitzwinkel bei den großen Rahmen etwas steiler werden, damit der Sattel beim Ausziehen nicht so weit nach hinten wandert.

Das Tretlager würde ich sehr tief setzen, da das Rad schließlich Spaß machen und satt auf der Strecke liegen soll. Schließlich wollen wir ja kein typisches Touren/CC Fully sondern etwas spaßiges. Mit nur 130mm Federweg muss man auch keine Aufsetzer befürchten.

Bei der Ausstattung würde ich ebenfalls auf eine Größenanpassung achten: Vorbau- und Kurbellänge, sowie Lenkerbreite sollten sich größenabhängig ändern. Wenn wir es ganz korrekt machen wollen, dann würde ich den großen Rahmen auch dickere Griffe spendieren, schließlich haben große Menschen meist auch große Hände.

Die Idee mit den 5 Größen finde ich sehr gut. So liegen die Größen enger zusammen und im Zweifelsfall wird man nicht durch die Geo auf eine Größe festgelegt, sondern hat evtl. noch Spielraum für persönliche Vorlieben.

Die Geo des Rades stelle ich mir dann ca. so vor:


----------



## mw.dd (18. Juni 2014)

Dein Ansatz bezüglich längerer Kettenstreben teile ich, die Winkel finde ich ok, den Text über den "längeren Reach" auch. Deine Tabelle verstehe ich aber nicht. Ich würde mich mal als typischen M-Fahrer bezeichnen mit meinen 176; auf einem Rad mit 580mm OR, einem Reach von 415 und mit kurzem Vorbau würde ich nicht "im Rad", sondern wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein sitzen...


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (18. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Abgestimmt ist aber abgestimmt. Die Mehrheit hat sich eindeutig gegen einen Verstellmechanismus ausgesprochen und somit gibt es auch keinen. Da wieder drüber zu diskutieren ist müßig.



Mehrheit hat sich nicht gegen entschieden, sondern findet es nicht so wichtig.

Schaue mal, wie weit die Meinungen und Wünschen im Bezug auf Geo auseinander gehen.
Wieso soll man auf etwas verzichten, was die Lösung sein kann?
Vor allem die Lösung, die *kein Mehrgewicht* mit sich bringt, hat sehr *überschaubares Mehraufwand* in der Konstruktion und Herstellung, fällt  kaum auf und *simpel zum Verstellen und Bedienen* ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (18. Juni 2014)

Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> Mehrheit hat sich nicht gegen entschieden, sondern findet es nicht so wichtig.
> 
> Schaue mal, wie weit die Meinungen und Wünschen im Bezug auf Geo auseinander gehen.
> Wieso soll man auf etwas verzichten, was die Lösung sein kann?
> Vor allem die Lösung, die *kein Mehrgewicht* mit sich bringt, hat sehr *überschaubares Mehraufwand* in der Konstruktion und Herstellung, fällt  kaum auf und *simpel zum Verstellen und Bedienen* ist.




Entscheidung aus Runde 2:







Ist sehr eindeutig, oder? Es handelte sich dabei um konkrete Fragen ohne jegliche Gewichtung.


----------



## 0rcus (18. Juni 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dein Ansatz bezüglich längerer Kettenstreben teile ich, die Winkel finde ich ok, den Text über den "längeren Reach" auch. Deine Tabelle verstehe ich aber nicht. Ich würde mich mal als typischen M-Fahrer bezeichnen mit meinen 176; auf einem Rad mit 580mm OR, einem Reach von 415 und mit kurzem Vorbau würde ich nicht "im Rad", sondern wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein sitzen...



Was stört dich denn bitte an den Werten??? Schau dir mal ein paar aktuelle 650B Räder an, dann wirst du feststellen, dass da bei der Rahmengröße M das Oberrohr meist zwischen 580mm und 585mm lang ist und sich der Reach zwischen 415mm und 425mm bewegt. Absolut nicht ungewöhnlich für Rahmengröße M. Schau dir bspw. mal von Canyon das Nerve und das Spectral an und von YT das Wicked 650B.

Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass die Größensprünge harmonischer sind, wenn M 5mm länger ist und habe entsprechend abgeändert.


----------



## melle89 (18. Juni 2014)

Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> Mehrheit hat sich nicht gegen entschieden, sondern findet es nicht so wichtig.
> 
> Schaue mal, wie weit die Meinungen und Wünschen im Bezug auf Geo auseinander gehen.
> Wieso soll man auf etwas verzichten, was die Lösung sein kann?
> Vor allem die Lösung, die *kein Mehrgewicht* mit sich bringt, hat sehr *überschaubares Mehraufwand* in der Konstruktion und Herstellung, fällt  kaum auf und *simpel zum Verstellen und Bedienen* ist.



Fie lösung vom morewood finde ich wirklich sehr interessant, da extrem einfach aber trotzem sehr funtional.
Die Frage ist natürlich auch ob da nicht ein Patent drauf ist...

Das mehrgewicht ist wahrscheinlich auch sehr klein...


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht sollten wir bei der Geodiskussion nicht vergessen, dass ein Rad mit "Endurogenen" gebaut werden sollte. Ich sehe hier eine langweilige Tourengeo.. die eher für lange Vorbauten als Vorbauten im Bereich 40-50 mm geeignet ist. Wenn das Sitzrohr gerade bleibt, dann könnte der Vorschlag oben aber auch gut taugen, so könnte man problemlos eine Rahmennummer größer wählen.


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (18. Juni 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Entscheidung aus Runde 2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dennoch sollte man es in Erwägung ziehen, weil es einfach durchaus Sinn macht.


----------



## 0rcus (18. Juni 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir bei der Geodiskussion nicht vergessen, dass ein Rad mit "Endurogenen" gebaut werden sollte. Ich sehe hier eine langweilige Tourengeo.. die eher für lange Vorbauten als Vorbauten im Bereich 40-50 mm geeignet ist. Wenn das Sitzrohr gerade bleibt, dann könnte der Vorschlag oben aber auch gut taugen, so könnte man problemlos eine Rahmennummer größer wählen.



Das man bei belieben eine Nummer größer wählen kann ist ja erklärtermaßen die Idee dahinter ;-) Habe ich ja bereits geschrieben. Wenn es nach mir ginge, dann könnten alle Größen gerne 5mm bis 10mm mehr Reach (und damit natürlich auch einen längeren Radstand und längeres Oberrohr bekommen). Aber mit der oben präsentierten Geotabelle habe ich versucht dem hier oft geäußerten Wunsch nach einem wendigen und verspielten Rad nachzukommen. Im Gegensatz zu den aktuell erhältlichen Enduros soll das Rad ja keine unheimlich lange Rennmaschine werden, sondern sich schön verspielt fahren lassen. Das passt meiner Meinung nach auch besser zum Federweg.


----------



## Speziazlizt (18. Juni 2014)

Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> Dennoch sollte man es in Erwägung ziehen, weil es einfach durchaus Sinn macht.



Möglicherweise ergibt es Sinn. Aber wenn nun jede Entscheidung in Frage gestellt wird können wir hier zumachen.


----------



## nuts (18. Juni 2014)

Für mich sind es geometrie-technisch zwei Kernfragen, die wir diskutieren müssen:

Wie hoch soll das Bike sein? (Wie lang / kurz muss das Sitzrohr sein, wie hoch / niedrig das Tretlager)
Wie lang soll das bike sein? (Besonders spannend sind hier reach und Kettenstrebenlänge)
Kurze Vorbauten fühlen sich gut an (direktes Lenkgefühl und bergab eher hinter der Vorderachse als davor), brauchen aber einen langen Reach für eine gute Tretposition, was dann irgendwann den Druck auf dem Vorderrad verschwinden lässt, bis das Fahrrad irgendwann "nach einer aggressiven, nach vorn gewandten Haltung" verlangt. Mein Fahrrad in allen Ehren, aber eigentlich verlange ich Dinge von ihm - und nicht umgekehrt.

Der einzige Weg, hier gegen zu steuern, sind längere Kettenstreben und / oder ein steilerer Lenkwinkel. Während ich vor ungefähr 10 Jahren, als Manuals bei mir einfach nicht klappen wollten, überzeugt war, dass man nur mit kurzen Kettenstreben durch die Gegend surfen kann, finde ich die Unterschiede hier nicht mehr so gravierend. Ich würde beispielsweise behaupten, dass der Einfluss der KS-Länge auf leichte Manuals nicht größer ist, als die Lenkerhöhe oder die Innenlagerhöhe.

Der Exzenter im Hauptlager ist schon witzig. Verändert in meinen Augen allerdings sehr viel auf einmal: Kettenstrebenlänge, Federweg, Tretlagerhöhe, Lenk- und Sitzwinkel, Progression - und zwar nicht unabhängig.


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (18. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube folgende Video passt besser zur Definition Trailbike, als Endurogeballer aus "ICB 2.0 - Es geht los: Definition des Konzepts":


Und ja was man da sieht ist tatsächlich 70er wenn nicht 80er Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

0rcus schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt lange enthalten, aber bei der Geometrie muss ich mich dann doch mal zu Wort melden. Dem Rad so extrem kurze Kettenstreben (420mm oder 425mm) zu verpassen macht meiner Meinung nach überhaupt keinen Sinn. Blöderweise sind die kurzen Streben in letzter Zeit schwer in Mode gekommen. Kurze Streben bedeuten auch nicht automatisch Wendigkeit. Dazu müsste auch die Tretlagerhöhe, der Lenkwinkel und Stack/Reach stimmen. Das einzige, was solche kurzen Streben bringen ist zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad, weil die Hebelwirkung des Hinterbaus geringer ist. Also lieber Streben zwischen 430mm und 435mm. Ich persönlich würde zu 435mm tendieren. Diese Strebenlänge ist meiner Ansicht nach am ausgewogensten. Die Reachwerte, die hier vorgeschlagen wurden finde ich durchweg ziehmlich kurz. Ich würde dem Rad generell einen längeren Reach verpassen und dafür den Lenkwinkel auf ca. 67° setzen. Durch den etwas steileren Lenkwinkel bleibt die Wendigkeit erhalten und das Rad kippt beim langsamen bergauf fahren nicht ab. Zusätzlich gewährt der längere Reach beim schnelleren Fahren mehr Laufruhe und gibt dem Fahrer mehr Bewegungsfreiheit, was bei einem Bike das sich spaßig und spritzig fahren lassen soll doch nicht ganz unerheblich ist. Außerdem kann man mit einem längeren Reach im Wiegetritt mehr Kraft auf die Pedale bringen, da man weniger aufrecht auf dem Rad steht und den Oberkörper besser einsetzen kann. Der längere Reach bewirkt außerdem in Verbindung mit einem tiefen Tretlager und einem passenden Stack, dass man schön "im" Rad sitzt.
> 
> Die Sitzrohrsprünge würde ich nicht zu groß wählen, sondern so wie Stefan vorgeschlagen hat eher klein halten, damit man leicht zwischen zwei Größen wechseln kann ohne Probleme mit der Sitzhöhe, der Schrittfreiheit und der Einbaulänge von hydraulischen Sattelstützen hat. Außerdem sollte der Sitzwinkel bei den großen Rahmen etwas steiler werden, damit der Sattel beim Ausziehen nicht so weit nach hinten wandert.
> 
> ...



Also die Kettenstreben wären mir 5mm zu lang. Auch wäre mir ein etwas kürzerer Reach lieber, aber ist Geschmacksache.
Was finde ich gar nicht passt: Die Sitzrohrlängen der Rahmen S - M (die sind definitiv zu kurz, da muss man ja gigantischen Sattelauszug fahren (wozu?). Was ich ebenfalls gar nicht gut finde ist der Sitzwinkel. Der ist deutlich zu steil. Das ist ein straffes Trailbike mit 130mm und kein weiches 170mm Enduro, bei dem man bergauf im Federweg hängt und daher so ein steilen Winkel braucht. Bei so steilem Winkel würde man bei so einem Bike sehr von vorne treten. In dem Maß bringt das nichts außer kaputte Knie.


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Juni 2014)

Johannes, Trial ungleich Trail


----------



## 0rcus (18. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also die Kettenstreben wären mir 5mm zu lang. Auch wäre mir ein etwas kürzerer Reach lieber, aber ist Geschmacksache.
> Was finde ich gar nicht passt: Die Sitzrohrlängen der Rahmen S - M (die sind definitiv zu kurz, da muss man ja gigantischen Sattelauszug fahren (wozu?). Was ich ebenfalls gar nicht gut finde ist der Sitzwinkel. Der ist deutlich zu steil. Das ist ein straffes Trailbike mit 130mm und kein weiches 170mm Enduro, bei dem man bergauf im Federweg hängt und daher so ein steilen Winkel braucht. Bei so steilem Winkel würde man bei so einem Bike sehr von vorne treten. In dem Maß bringt das nichts außer kaputte Knie.



Mit Hydraulischer Sattelstütze sind die Sitzrohre nicht zu kurz. Das passt. Aber da kann man ruhig noch einen cm aufschlagen. Das Federungskonzept des Rades würde es in Verbindung mit kurzen Sitzrohren und tiefem Oberrohr erlauben eine große Schrittfreiheit zu verwirklichen. Mehr Schrittfreiheit bringt mehr Bewegungsspielraum. Das sollte man auch nutzen. Außerdem erlauben es die kleinen Längensprünge, wie bereits gesagt, je nach persönlicher Vorliebe zwischen den Rahmengrößen zu wechseln und nicht durch die Sitzrohrlänge auf eine Größe festgeschrieben zu sein. (Beim neuen Canyon Strive in der "Race" Ausführung ist das ähnlich gehandhabt. Da haben S und M ein 430er Sitzrohr und L ein 460er)

Den Sitzwinkel würde ich auf jeden Fall so lassen, vor allem weil das Sitzrohr auf Grund der großen Räder sehr wahrscheinlich einen kleinen Knick bekommt und der tatsächlich Sitzwinkel dann gar nicht mehr so steil ist. Und mit verlaub: Das man bei einem steilen Sitzwinkel von vorne tritt habe ich ja noch nie gehört... und ist meiner Meinung nach quatsch. Egal ob Enduro oder AllMountain - ein steiler Sitzwinkel macht das Treten effizienter und das bergauf fahren angenehmer.

Schau dir bitte mal die Sitzwinkel an Canyon Nerve und Spectral an, die sind auch in dem Bereich - genau wie die vieler anderer Räder auch.


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Für mich sind es geometrie-technisch zwei Kernfragen, die wir diskutieren müssen:
> 
> Wie hoch soll das Bike sein? (Wie lang / kurz muss das Sitzrohr sein, wie hoch / niedrig das Tretlager)
> Wie lang soll das bike sein? (Besonders spannend sind hier reach und Kettenstrebenlänge)
> ...



Wir sollten bei der Höhe des Bikes nicht den Stack-wert vergessen. Dieser ist in Kombination mit Reach auch sehr wichtig, dass sich ein Bike gut anfühlt.
Eines muss ich allerdings auch bei dir speziell sagen. Wenn man die Testberichte von dir so liest, dann würde ich mal behaupten, dass du eindeutig auf lange Reach-Werte stehst, gerade für deine Größe. Du hast schon bei Bikes zu kurzen Reach bemängelt oder nach dem größeren Rahmen verlangt, da wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen und ich bin ein paar Zentimeter größer als du. Von daher, alles Geschmacksache. Ich finde in dem Zusammenhang gut was Stefan geschrieben hat: Dass wir 5 Rahmengrößen haben, die dann teilweise eng beieinander sind was Sitzrohrlänge angeht. Beispielsweise mal einen M Rahmen mit 430mm Sitzrohr und 415mm Reach und einen M Rahmen mit 455mm Sitzrohr und 435mm Reach. Ich denke dann würde nuts mit dem L Rahmen und 40mm Vorbau sicher glücklich werden, genauso wie ich mit M Rahmen mit 50mm Vorbau (würde ich bei 1,80m wirklich so fahren).


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (18. Juni 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Johannes, Trial ungleich Trail



xTr3Me, Trail ungleich Enduro


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

0rcus schrieb:


> Mit Hydraulischer Sattelstütze sind die Sitzrohre nicht zu kurz. Das passt. Aber da kann man ruhig noch einen cm aufschlagen. Den Sitzwinkel würde ich auf jeden Fall so lassen, vor allem weil das Sitzrohr auf Grund der großen Räder sehr wahrscheinlich einen kleinen Knick bekommt und der tatsächlich Sitzwinkel dann gar nicht mehr so steil ist. Und mit verlaub: Das man bei einem steilen Sitzwinkel von vorne tritt habe ich ja noch nie gehört... und ist meiner Meinung nach quatsch. Egal ob Enduro oder AllMountain - ein steiler Sitzwinkel macht das Treten effizienter und das bergauf fahren angenehmer. Schau dir mal die Sitzwinkel an Canyon Nerve und Spectral an, die sind auch in dem Bereich - genau wie die vieler anderer Räder.



Zum Sitzwinkel: Dass man bei zu weit vorne liegender Sitzposition die Knie kaputt macht, ist definitiv so. Ich weiß, da wird nie darauf Rücksicht genommen, es ist aber tatsächlich so. Der Knick oder Offset wird bei der Konstrukion und Federweg sehr gering! (2cm Offset reichen).
Ich würde einfach sagen, dass man in der normalen Fahrposition (Im Sag; gemessen der echte Sitzwinkel, also gerade durch Tretlager und Sattelaufnahme) den klassischen MTB-Hardtailwert von 72,5-73° bekommen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (18. Juni 2014)

@Johannes_180bpm 
In welchem der Videos wird denn Enduro fahren gezeigt? Bei dem für uns relevantem, 650b Räder, handelt es sich um ein Rad mit 125mm Federweg am Heck. Also in etwas dem, was hier geplant ist. Zugegebenermaßen wird es durch einen Downhill Worldcupfahrer bewegt, wodurch die Einsatzmöglichkeiten schier unendlich scheinen.


----------



## hannsest316 (18. Juni 2014)

Das Video von Johannes zeigt natürlich schon, dass man auch bei gemäßigter Geschwindigkeit verspielt fahren kann. Ich denke das wollen viele Leute auch durchaus. Ich kenne jedenfalls viele, die sich bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten einfach nicht so wohl fühlen.


----------



## 0rcus (18. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wir sollten bei der Höhe des Bikes nicht den Stack-wert vergessen. Dieser ist in Kombination mit Reach auch sehr wichtig, dass sich ein Bike gut anfühlt.
> Eines muss ich allerdings auch bei dir speziell sagen. Wenn man die Testberichte von dir so liest, dann würde ich mal behaupten, dass du eindeutig auf lange Reach-Werte stehst, gerade für deine Größe. Du hast schon bei Bikes zu kurzen Reach bemängelt oder nach dem größeren Rahmen verlangt, da wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen und ich bin ein paar Zentimeter größer als du. Von daher, alles Geschmacksache. Ich finde in dem Zusammenhang gut was Stefan geschrieben hat: Dass wir 5 Rahmengrößen haben, die dann teilweise eng beieinander sind was Sitzrohrlänge angeht. Beispielsweise mal einen M Rahmen mit 430mm Sitzrohr und 415mm Reach und einen M Rahmen mit 455mm Sitzrohr und 435mm Reach. Ich denke dann würde nuts mit dem L Rahmen und 40mm Vorbau sicher glücklich werden, genauso wie ich mit M Rahmen mit 50mm Vorbau (würde ich bei 1,80m wirklich so fahren).



Genau das habe ich doch gemacht. Bei mir heißen aber nicht beide M sondern M (430 Sitzrohr und 420er Reach) und L (450er Sitzrohr und 440er Reach). Die Geotabelle ist nochmal angglichen XS bis M haben jetzt 1cm mehr Sitzrohr. Höher würde ich aber auf keinen Fall gehen.

Den Sitzwinkel habe ich aber bewusst so gelassen. Ich finde den so sehr sinnvoll. Wie bereits gesagt finden sich auch an aktuellen Rädern von Specialized, Canyon, YT, etc. Sitzwinkel zwischen 74° und 75°. Auch bei aktuellen Hardtails sieht das nicht anders aus. Da finden sich mittlerweile auch oft Lenkwinkel von 74°. Und an das Knie kaputtmachen Argument glaube ich nicht wirklich... demnach dürfte man auch bergauf die Gabel nicht absenken denn dann werden Lenk- und Sitzwinkel auch enorm viel steiler. Nach persönlichem Empfinden würde ich sogar sagen, dass es genau umgekehrt ist. Wenn man von hinten tritt ist die Gelenkbelastung höher und man ermüdet zusätzlich auch noch schneller. Wenn der Sitzwinkel steiler ist tritt man eher von oben und die Bewegung entspricht eher einer natürlich Bewegung - etwa beim Aufstehen aus dem Sitzen oder bei einer Kniebeuge.


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (18. Juni 2014)

Ohne jetzt auf Bikes einzugehen, was sieht mehr nach Trails fahren?
wir können darüber auch abstimmen!


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

Es ist so, dass das Pedal in waagrechter Position nicht vor oder hinter dem Knie sein sollte. Bei längeren Strecken ist das so. Wenn wir das außer auch lassen, dann gebe ich aber @mw.dd vollkommen recht, dass die Sitzposition trotzdem schlecht ist und nicht "im Rad". Das liegt nicht an den Reach-werten die zu kurz sind, sondern aus der Kombination von steilem Sitzwinkel und relativ kurzem Reach. Da sitzt man wirklich sehr gedrängt und aufrecht, weil sich so ein zu kurzes Oberrohr ergibt.
Der Sizwinkel ist in Ordnung, dann aber mit einer mehr "Forward-mäßigen" Geometrie. Also einem deutlich längeren Reach. Damit das Rad dann aber nicht ewig lang und unhandlich wird, muss man dann auch kürzere Kettenstreben und bischen steileren Lenkwinkel machen, damit es wendig bleibt. Und dann ist man sehr schnell bei der anderen Geo, die ich schon genannt habe.
Deine Geometrie ist nicht schlecht und gibt durchaus Sinn, allerdings mit einem Sitzwinkel um die 73°, damit man auch eine ausreichende Oberrohrlänge hat, für eine angenehme Sitzposition. Außerdem schaffen wir hier doch eher ein straffes 130mm bike, das so steile Winkel gar nicht nötig hat, weil es nicht so im Sag hängt wie längerhubige Allmountains. Im übrigen rede ich immer von tatsächlichem Sitzwinkel nicht vom Winkel des Sitzrohres, das ja noch etwas flacher ist, durch den Offset.


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

Red_Herring schrieb:


> Naaa gut: Deine Variante hat 5,8mm weniger Radstand, 2mm mehr Stack, -2mm beim Tretlager und 1° weniger Sitzwinkel.
> 
> Wie war das mit den Toleranzen bei der Fertigung in Taiwan? Toi Toi toi, vielleicht wird mit etwas Schweissverzug doch noch ein Spectral draus



Ich wollte damit auch nur sagen, dass ich geschrieben hatte, was ich mir wünschen würde und gar nicht nach anderen Bikes geschaut hatte. Und schreib hier irgendeine (sinnvolle) Geometrie hin, die du dir ausgedacht hast, ich werde immer ein Bike finden, das um so ein paar millimeter abweicht und das es schon gibt. 
Und 1° ist übrigens schon ganz schön viel.


----------



## 0rcus (18. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Es ist so, dass das Pedal in waagrechter Position nicht vor oder hinter dem Knie sein sollte. Bei längeren Strecken ist das so. Wenn wir das außer auch lassen, dann gebe ich aber @mw.dd vollkommen recht, dass die Sitzposition trotzdem schlecht ist und nicht "im Rad". Das liegt nicht an den Reach-werten die zu kurz sind, sondern aus der Kombination von steilem Sitzwinkel und relativ kurzem Reach. Da sitzt man wirklich sehr gedrängt und aufrecht, weil sich so ein zu kurzes Oberrohr ergibt.
> Der Sizwinkel ist in Ordnung, dann aber mit einer mehr "Forward-mäßigen" Geometrie. Also einem deutlich längeren Reach. Damit das Rad dann aber nicht ewig lang und unhandlich wird, muss man dann auch kürzere Kettenstreben und bischen steileren Lenkwinkel machen, damit es wendig bleibt. Und dann ist man sehr schnell bei der anderen Geo, die ich schon genannt habe.
> Deine Geometrie ist nicht schlecht und gibt durchaus Sinn, allerdings mit einem Sitzwinkel um die 73°, damit man auch eine ausreichende Oberrohrlänge hat, für eine angenehme Sitzposition. Außerdem schaffen wir hier doch eher ein straffes 130mm bike, das so steile Winkel gar nicht nötig hat, weil es nicht so im Sag hängt wie längerhubige Allmountains. Im übrigen rede ich immer von tatsächlichem Sitzwinkel nicht vom Winkel des Sitzrohres, das ja noch etwas flacher ist, durch den Offset.



Tut mir Leid, aber das ist ja mal totaler Käse!!!

Ich habe die Werte nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern mit Werten verglichen von Rädern die ich persönlich mag und Rädern, die hier in Tests gut abgeschnitten haben.

Wenn du Recht hättest mit deinem Verhältnis von Oberrohr Sitzwinkel und Reach dann müssten sich ungefähr _*ALLE*_ Räder die hier in letzter Zeit gut abgeschnitten haben scheiße fahren. Nur zwei Bsp. Das Canyon Spectral hat in M einen Reach von 415mm und ein Oberrohr von 581mm, dazu einen Sitzwinkel von 74,5. Das YT Capra hat ebenfalls im M ein 581er Oberrohr und dazu einen 422er Reach und sogar einen 75er Sitzwinkel (das Capra hat dazu sogar noch einen Lenkwinkel von 65,5 - die Mischung aus flachem Lenkwinkel zu kurzem Reach/Oberrohr und ultra steilem Sitzwinkel müsste das Ding ja nach deinen Ausführungen unfahrbar machen, da man wie du sagst gedrungen oben drauf sitzt und auch noch von vorne tritt ;-) ).

Bei Rahmengröße M einen Reach von 415 bis 425, einen Sitzwinkel zwischen 74° und 75° und ein 580er Oberrohr zu verwenden ist erstens absolut nicht kurz (vor allem nicht für ein Rad das wendig sein soll) und außerdem absolut auf der Höhe der Zeit. Abgesehen davon  kommen bei meinem Geo-Vorschlag danach ja noch 2 Größen und wenn dir die kleinere Größe zu kurz ist kannst du ja dank der sich nur wenig verändernden Sitzrohrlängen einfach zur nächstgrößeren greifen!!!

_*EDITH*_ hat noch ein Bsp gefunden: Die Fanes 650B hat in Größe M ein Oberrohr von 585 und einen Reach von "nur" 415mm dazu einen Sitzwinkel von 74°. Der Sitzwinkel steigt bei Größe L übrigens auf 75° (OR 600 Reach 440) und bei Größe XL beträgt er sogar 76° (OR 615 Reach 462). Ui Ui Ui das Ding muss ja absoluter Mist sein - da sitzt man ja total gedrungen und oben drauf ;-)


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (18. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wie hoch soll das Bike sein? (Wie lang / kurz muss das Sitzrohr sein, wie hoch / niedrig das Tretlager)
> Wie lang soll das bike sein? (Besonders spannend sind hier reach und Kettenstrebenlänge)



Tretlager: so hoch wie es geht, ohne dass Gefühl, "im Bike stehen", verloren geht.

Leider kann ich kein Zahl nennen, weil ich mit 650B kein Erfahrung hab. Bei einem 26" Enduro mit 160 mm finde ich old-school-mäßige 355 - 360 mm als gut, es sind dann +10-15 mm Offset beim 26".
Zum Beispiel bei einem Freerider oder DH Bike, gilt für mich Grundsatz - so tief wie es geht, ohne dass man zu oft beim Pedalieren  aufsetzt. Da empfinde ich mein Transition mit 350mm Tretlagerhöhe und 165mm Kurbellänge, als Optimum.
Beim Kurvenfahren macht der 1 cm hin oder her nicht viel aus, man lernt am besten die Ferse runter zu drücken, bringt fasst um 10 cm abgesenkten Schwerpunkt. 1 cm mehr zwischen Boden und Pedal merkt man viel deutlicher, selber erlebt, als ich vom 175er auf 165er Kurbel gewechselt hab.

Sitzrohr: die Vorschläge, finde ich, bewegen sich alle in annehmbaren Grenzen, ehe Kurz damit auch kleinere Biker, falls er auf Länge steht, zu größeren Rahmen ohne Einschränkungen greifen kann. Also 420-430 mm bei Gr. M.

Reach: XS - 370mm, S - 395mm, M - 420mm, L - 445mm, XL - 470mm

Ich persönlich, bei 178cm, würde zu Gr. S greifen. Mein Freerider hat ein Reach von 392mm und 50er Vorbau. Es gibt ab und zu Situationen, wo ich mir längeres Bike wünsche, aber so bald Action angesagt ist, freue ich mich auf relativ kurzes, handliches Bike. Ich kann noch bei starkem Gefälle in Kurven mit Körpereinsatz gut agieren. Da tun mir Biker mit überlangen Bikes manchmal echt leid.
Kriterium bei der Länge ist halt - die Knien dürfen nicht am Gabel oder Lenker anschlagen.

Kettenstrebenlänge: Irgendwie die Bikes, die ich bis jetzt ausführlich gefahren bin, hatten alle 435er Kettenstrebe.
Meiner Meinung gute Mittelmaß, von dem ich Richtung kürzer nicht all zu weit abweichen würde, also 430er.


----------



## Tobiwan (18. Juni 2014)

Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie unterschiedlich die Vorlieben sind.
Ich würde bei der gerade genannten Größenverteilung bei 178cm ganz klar den L mit 445mm Reach nehmen. Das Ganze mit einem 35mm Vorbau und fertig ist die Trailrakete! There is only one gas - full gas


----------



## H.B.O (18. Juni 2014)

Zum Sitzwinkel: Dass  bei 130mm federweg ein winkel von 73 grad reicht kann ich nicht bestätigen. Mein rotwild e1 hatte 75-das war schon fast zu viel. Mein salsa mit 120mm federweg hat jetzt 73,3 (hat eine 1 cm längere Gabel als in der tabelle)-das ist bergauf schon fast zu  wenig. 74 ist glaub ich ein sehr guter wert.

zur tretlagerhöhe: mit ordentlich antisquat zieht es das bike im antritt aus dem travel, man kann also auf dem papier sehr weit runter gehen. sorry dass ich immer vergleiche mit meinen bikes anstelle, dabei fallen mir aber die größten unterschiede auf-mein salsa hat mit 30er blatt ca. 120% antisquat und ist 332mm tief. Ich schaff es trotzdem nicht mehr kurbeln anzuschlagen. beim rotwild und 347 mm tretlagerhöhe ist das dauernd passiert, dabei war das bike so hart abgestimmt, dass es meist nur 135mm gefedert hat.

zum reach: bei M wäre ich für 430mm. Dass man vom sitzrohr zwei größen fahren kann ist eine gute idee, bei mir wäre aber 415 (reach) zu kurz und 445 zu lang, die sprünge also bitte nicht so groß werden lassen.

passiert eigentlich irgendwas magisches wenn reach, hinterbaulänge und sattelrohr den gleichen wert haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (18. Juni 2014)

Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> Reach: XS - 370mm, S - 395mm, M - 420mm, L - 445mm, XL - 470mm
> 
> Ich persönlich, bei 178cm, würde zu Gr. S greifen. Mein Freerider hat ein Reach von 392mm und 50er Vorbau. Es gibt ab und zu Situationen, wo ich mir längeres Bike wünsche, aber so bald Action angesagt ist, freue ich mich auf relativ kurzes, handliches Bike. Ich kann noch bei starkem Gefälle in Kurven mit Körpereinsatz gut agieren. Da tun mir Biker mit überlangen Bikes manchmal echt leid.
> Kriterium bei der Länge ist halt - die Knien dürfen nicht am Gabel oder Lenker anschlagen.



Ich bin 179 mit 86er SL. Ich würde zum L mit 30-40 mm Vorbau greifen. Aktuell hat mein Bike 430 mm Reach und ich habe einen 45er Vorbau. Im Wiegetritt bleiben <2 cm zum Lenker, dann würde ich anstoßen. Irgendwas machst du falsch wenn du bei 1 cm weniger Körpergröße 35 mm weniger Reach fahren willst?! Da sitzt du doch extrem aufrecht und gedrungen. Im Stehen hängst du dadurch noch gedrungener auf dem Bike und hast überhaupt keinen Bewegungsspielraum mehr. So kriegt man doch null Gewicht aufs Vorderrad? Klar kannst du bei steilem Gefälle weiter zurück, aber dein Rad kippt dir bei so einem kurzen Reach viel früher nach vorne über... ich würde an deiner Stelle echt mal ein Rad mit längerem Reach und kurzem Vorbau testen .. ich habe den Vergleich selbst gemacht.. Ich hatte erst ein Rad mit 400er Reach, dann 415 mm und jetzt 430 mm. Mein nächstes wird noch länger...


--

Und jetzt noch mal ganz allgemein zum Thema Sitzrohrwinkel: Die Sattelposition eures Bikes hat mit dem Sitzrohrwinkel rein gar nichts zu tun. Die Sattelposition wird so eingestellt, dass man beim horizontaler Kurbelausrichtung ein Lot von der Kniescheibe durch die Pedalachse fällen kann. Erklärt wird das z.B. hier: http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/...instellen/a561/fotostrecke/468044/468042.html

Es ist also völlig egal welchen Sitzrohrwinkel das Bike hat, solange der horizontale Verstellbereich eures Sattels reicht, um den Sattel so zu verschieben, dass das gedachte Lot zur Pedalachse passt. Wenn der Sattel zu weit vorne steht macht ihr euch euer Knie kaputt. Wenn er zu weit hinten steht, dann geht euch Kraft verloren.


----------



## H.B.O (18. Juni 2014)

ich bin auch 179cm ,nach langem tüfteln hat sich 430 reach bei mir als optimal herausgestellt, fahr zudem noch einen 55 er vorbau, dann ist das mit dem gewicht auf dem vorderrad kein problem (siehe aussagen von pekoll zu forward geo: clips brauchen einen längeren vorbau)


----------



## bonzoo (18. Juni 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Es ist also völlig egal welchen Sitzrohrwinkel das Bike hat, solange der horizontale Verstellbereich eures Sattels reicht, um den Sattel so zu verschieben, dass das gedachte Lot zur Pedalachse passt.



Gerade wenn du den Sattel weit rausziehen musst, reicht der Verstellbereich leider oftmals nicht mehr aus


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Juni 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Gerade wenn du den Sattel weit rausziehen musst, reicht der Verstellbereich leider oftmals nicht mehr aus


Ja gerade wenn man sehr groß ist wird das relevant. Aber das ist eigentlich ein anderes Thema.. und deshalb machen die steilen Sitzrohrwinkel nur für die Rahmengröße XL oder XXL Sinn.


----------



## bonzoo (18. Juni 2014)

Yep so schaut's aus  Kann ich mit 92,5cm Schrittlänge bestätigen


----------



## ONE78 (18. Juni 2014)

na dann ist ja mein rad völlig unfahrbar, 70,4° sitzwinkel aufm papier, real noch flacher. 416mm kettenstreben und "steile" 67,5° lenkwinkel...
komisch das ich mit 94cm SL damit sehr gut klarkomme, auch bergauf. was mach ich den falsch?
oder ist beim 29er wieder alles anders?


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

Können wir bitte aufhören Enduros zum Vergleich heran zu ziehen! Das ist Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen. (Sowohl für die Sitzwinkel als auch für die Tretlagerhöhe.)
Die meisten Enduros fährt man mit 25-30% Negativfederweg hinten. Da kommt man leicht mal auf 45-50mm Negativfederweg. So ein 130 mm Trailbike dagegen kommt mit 30mm Negativfederweg aus. Bergauf wird die Sache noch schlimmer, weil die weicheren Enduros dann noch mehr einsinken. Den Gabelfederweg kann man bergauf fast vernachlässigen, weil die allermeisten vorne sogar weniger Negativfederweg fahren als hinten und die Gabel dazu noch fast vollständig entlastet wird. Also kommt man leicht mal auf 20mm mehr, die ein Enduro hinten drin hängt.
Das macht den Sitzwinkel alleine schon 1° flacher. Wenn´s richtig steil ist und die Gabeln fast komplett draußen sind, dann macht das den Sitzwinkel auch noch flacher. Und auch hier ist der Effekt größer, als bei einem Trailbike, weil der Negativfederweg der Endurogabel auch noch ein bischen größer ist.

Dazu kommt noch, dass so gut wie jedes Enduro auf Grund des großen Federwegs einen ordentlichen Sitzrohroffset hat (dies gilt übrigens auch für das Spektral). Auch wenn die Angaben der theoretische Sitzwinkel und nicht der des Sitzrohres sind, entsprechen sie nicht der Wahrheit und man kann sie nicht mit dem Sitzwinkel des Trailbike vergleichen (das bei 430mm Kettenstrebe mit nur 20mm Sitzrohroffset auskommen sollte). Der Grund ist der: Der theoretische Sitzwinkel (Direkte Linie durch das Tretlager und durch den Punkt, an dem Die Achse des Sitzrohrs die Horrizontale auf der Höhe des Steuerrohrs schneidet.) bezieht sich auf eine Sitzhöhe auf der Höhe des oberen Endes (mittig) des Steuerrohrs. Wer von euch fährt mir der Sattelstütze auf Höhe des Steuerrohrs bergauf ? Wahrscheinlich niemand. Oft sitzt man leicht mal 15-20cm höher. In diesem Bereich geht der Sitzposition bei Bikes mit stärkerem Offset (flacheres Sitzrohr) noch weiter nach hinten. Der "echte" Sitzwinkel wird also noch flacher. Das kann im Vergleich mit einem Bike mit kaum Offset schon mal 1° ausmachen.
Auch das bitte mal berücksichtigen !
Also, zusammengefasst kann man sagen, dass man Bergauf leicht mal 2° von den meisten Enduros vom Sitzwinkel abziehen kann, damit man ihn mit unserem Trailbike vergleichen kann! Und wo landen wir da bei den von euch genannten 74,5-75°? Bei 72,5-73°, die ich gerne hätte.
Außerdem sollte sich das Bike meiner Meinung nach auch in der Ebene gut fahren. Diese reine Bergauf-optimierung der Sitzposition finde ich auch nicht toll.

Zur Tretlagerhöhe:
26" Enduro mit 355mm Tretlagerhöhe hat ein Offset von etwa +10mm. Übersetzt auf 650B muss man 12,5mm abziehen. Sind wir bei -2,5mm Offset. Berücksichtigt man jetzt mal 15mm mehr Negativfederweg vom Enduro, dann landet man für die gleiche Fahrposition beim Trailbike bei -17,5mm Offset. Da ich ein Fan von flacheren Tretlagern bin, würde ich da nochmal -5mm drauf schlagen. Das nur mal zu der Erklärung.


----------



## veraono (18. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Der Exzenter im Hauptlager ist schon witzig. Verändert in meinen Augen allerdings sehr viel auf einmal: Kettenstrebenlänge, Federweg, Tretlagerhöhe, Lenk- und Sitzwinkel, Progression - und zwar nicht unabhängig.


Exzenter im Hauptlager ist zu aufwändig als dass es sich lohnen würde nach dem Abstimmungsergebniss darüber nachzudenken.
So unauffällige Flipchips die in der Anlenkung der Dämpferverlängerung verschwinden (alá Trek, Nicolai etc.) wie sie auch beim ICB1 SL diskutiert wurden, wären aber wie ich finde schon eine Überlegung wert. Da sehe ich nun wirklich keine Nachteile (weder techn. noch optisch) dafür einen Zugewinn an Vielseitigkeit.


----------



## Speziazlizt (18. Juni 2014)

Da hier aber nicht zwei gute Geometrien bei rum kommen sollen, sondern eine sehr gute wurde eben so abgestimmt. Gegebenenfalls kann man sich ja eine absenkbare Gabel einbauen oder eine mit geringerer/höherer Einbauhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

Weil ich gerade bei dem "Kippeffekt" von Endurobikes bergauf (durch ihren größeren Negativfederweg und weichere Federung) war:
Im Grunde geht das noch weiter: Diese stärkere hinten einsacken verkürzt beispielsweise auch den Reach und vergrößert den Stack. Das macht beim Reach sehr schnell 10-15mm aus.
Also wir sollten das Bike so auslegen, dass es "gesund" auf der Ebene und bergab fährt. Bergauf wird das fast von alleine sehr ordentlich.


----------



## H.B.O (18. Juni 2014)

@foreigner:in der theorie hast du völlig recht, ich hab mir das auch beim jetzigen bikekauf so gedacht -stimmt aber trotzdem nicht. spektral oder kona process 111 haben auch 74 grad, so falsch isses glaub ich nicht.

tretlager kann man sicher auf 335 absenken. das mit offset und dem wert absolut funkt auch nicht immer 1:1... (rotwild e1 hat auch ofiziell + 10 und 347mm absolut) so ca. -18 -20 wäre gut


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

Ich bleibe bei 73° Lenkwinkel, wenn das bike ein einigermaßen kurzen Reach bekommen soll. Wenn es eine Geo wird mit längerem Reach kürzeren Kettenstreben uns steilerem Lenkwinkel, dann gerne 74° Lenkwinkel. Ich möchte, dass die Oberrohrlänge trotz kurzem Radstand lang genug ist. Da hilft der 73° Lenkwinkel bei einem kürzeren Reach. Die paar Meter auf ganz steilen Rampen bergauf, wo das eine Grad steilerer Sitzwinkel helfen würde, wäre ein zu geringer Trost dafür, dass man etwas eingequetscht sitzt und zwar die ganze Zeit über.

Es gibt übrigens da keinen Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis. Das Kona Process 134 (finde ich passender, weil gleiche Laufradgröße und fast identischer Federweg) hat klar einen steileren Sitzwinkel, aber auch schon etwas "Forward" Geo mit 435mm Reach und ziemlich kurze Kettenstreben und steilen Lenkwinkel. Eigentlich ist die Geo sehr ähnlich meines 2. Vorschlags, wenn ich mir die so ansehe.

Da ich niedrige Tretlager mag bleibe ich persönlich bei -20mm - -22mm. Übrigens: dein geliebtes Spectral AL hat -17mm. Berücksichtigt man mal den kleinen Mehr-federweg, dann müsste man für die gleiche Höhe im Sag bei unserem Trailbike nochmal 2-3mm abziehen. Dann wären wir ja schon bei -19 bis -20mm.
So abstrus scheint mein Geo-Wunsch nicht zu sein ... 

Hab übrigens auch nirgends gelesen, dass sich jemand über zu niedriges Tretlager am Spectral beschwert hat. Ich denke die gut -20mm kann man locker machen


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (18. Juni 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Exzenter im Hauptlager ist zu aufwändig als dass es sich lohnen würde nach dem Abstimmungsergebniss darüber nachzudenken.
> So unauffällige Flipchips die in der Anlenkung der Dämpferverlängerung verschwinden (alá Trek, Nicolai etc.) wie sie auch beim ICB1 SL diskutiert wurden, wären aber wie ich finde schon eine Überlegung wert. Da sehe ich nun wirklich keine Nachteile (weder techn. noch optisch) dafür einen Zugewinn an Vielseitigkeit.








Als kompliziert würde ich das nicht bezeichnen!


----------



## ONE78 (18. Juni 2014)

ick find die idee mit dem exzenter auch sehr interessant. damit kann man auch die antriebsoptimierung auf die jeweilige kettenblattgröße beim einfachantrieb optimieren.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Da hier aber nicht zwei gute Geometrien bei rum kommen sollen, sondern eine sehr gute wurde eben so abgestimmt. Gegebenenfalls kann man sich ja eine absenkbare Gabel einbauen oder eine mit geringerer/höherer Einbauhöhe.



Die eine Gute gibt es nicht. Es gibt lediglich unterschiedliche gute, je nach vorlieben 

Ich hab übriegens nein zur Geoverstellung angekreuzt. Aber deine Aussage die du ständug wiederholst ist falsch und wird auch durchs ununterbrochene wiederholen nicht richtiger.
Es gab nie eine Abstimmung ob ja oder nein, sondern nur eine Nachfragen, unabhängig von der Abstimmung, ob es gewünscht würde.
Und bei 21 von 100 Leuten wurde es gewünscht. Also ein klares man sollte es machen 
Die Nicolailösung wäre die beste und schönste Weise, finde ich.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

Ich möchte keine Verstellung. Gerade nicht mit so einem Exzenter. Dann gibt´s wieder mehr oder weniger zwei Geometrien oder nach hinten Kurz oder Lang. Aber die eine perfekte goldene Mitte gar nicht. Bitte einfach sein lassen!
Außerdem rund 80% waren gegen Verstellung. Das ist ja wohl eindeutig!
Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hieß die Frage ob das Bike Verstellung bekommen soll. An einem Nein auf diese Frage braucht man nicht mehr herum -interpretieren, das ist eindeutig.


----------



## Speziazlizt (18. Juni 2014)

Dann nennen wir es eben eine Nachfrage. Ändert aber nichts an deren klarem Ergebnis.


----------



## veraono (18. Juni 2014)

Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> Als kompliziert würde ich das nicht bezeichnen!


Vielleicht nicht auf den ersten Blick aber man muss das gesamte Hauptlagerkonzept miteinbeziehen und da wird ja auch schon nicht wenig drüber diskutiert, dann muss das Ganze noch dauerhaft knarzfrei sein... das Prinzip mit kleinen Verstellchips ist bewährt, unkompliziert und unverfänglich was die restliche Konstruktion angeht.


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die eine Gute gibt es nicht. Es gibt lediglich unterschiedliche gute, je nach vorlieben
> 
> Ich hab übriegens nein zur Geoverstellung angekreuzt. Aber deine Aussage die du ständug wiederholst ist falsch und wird auch durchs ununterbrochene wiederholen nicht richtiger.
> Es gab nie eine Abstimmung ob ja oder nein, sondern nur eine Nachfragen, unabhängig von der Abstimmung, ob es gewünscht würde.
> ...



Und von 79 ist es *nicht erwünscht*! Verstehst du was das heißt?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Dann nennen wir es eben eine Nachfrage. Ändert aber nichts an deren klarem Ergebnis.


 
Stimmt, wenn jeder Fünfte das wünscht, dann ist das ein klares Ergebnis was zu tun ist um den Rahmen zu verkaufen.
Aber wie gesagt ich hab ja auch nein angekreuzt

G.


----------



## veraono (18. Juni 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Dann nennen wir es eben eine Nachfrage. Ändert aber nichts an deren klarem Ergebnis.


Ist doch das gleiche wie mit der Umwerferfrage, (die ja noch nicht so offiziell gestellt wurde ), wenns keine Nachteile hat und nicht auffällt, kein Mehrgewicht etc. warum denn dann nicht?
Nur das eine Geometrieverstellung mehr Vorteile bietet und weniger (weil gar nicht) auffällt wie z.B. ein Umwerfer-Direktmount.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Und von 79 ist es *nicht erwünscht*! Verstehst du was das heißt?



Da interpretierst du aber falsch, 79 brauchen es lediglich nicht. Würde man ihnen vorher Beispiele von Möglichkeiten zeigen, würde sich die Zahl wohl rapide ändern.

G.


----------



## beutelfuchs (18. Juni 2014)

Stimmt auch nicht ganz. 79% waren andere Dinge wichtiger, ob sie es brauchen oder wollen weiss man nicht.


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da interpretierst du aber falsch, 79 brauchen es lediglich nicht. Würde man ihnen vorher Beispiele von Möglichkeiten zeigen, würde sich die Zahl wohl rapide ändern.
> 
> G.



Ich interpretiere gar nichts an dem Ergebnis im gegensatz zu dir. Ich schau mir die Zahlen 79>21 an und das war´s. Und ich wette mit dir, dass von den 79% mehr als 21% gegen Verstellung gestimmt haben, weil sie dagegen waren.

Ich will eine Geo. Und nicht mehr Versatz der Stütze, weil wir müssen ja noch Platz lassen, für die andere Einstellung und hier noch ein Kompromiss und da noch einer. Das haben letztendlich alle Bikes mit Verstellungen. Nein, danke !


----------



## beutelfuchs (18. Juni 2014)

Man konnte gar nicht gegen etwas stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich interpretiere gar nichts an dem Ergebnis im gegensatz zu dir. Ich schau mir die Zahlen 79>21 an und das war´s. Und ich wette mit dir, dass von den 79% mehr als 21% gegen Verstellung gestimmt haben, weil sie dagegen waren.
> 
> Ich will eine Geo. Und nicht mehr Versatz der Stütze, weil wir müssen ja noch Platz lassen, für die andere Einstellung und hier noch ein Kompromiss und da noch einer. Das haben letztendlich alle Bikes mit Verstellungen. Nein, danke !



Wenn so eine Verstellung zu einem Kompromiß führen würde, dann wäre ich ja auch dagegen. Das war auch der Grund warum ich sicherheitshalber nein angekreuzt habe. 
Da schwimmen wir schon auf einer Linie 

G.


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Man konnte gar nicht gegen etwas stimmen.


Das wiederum kann man anders interpretieren.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Juni 2014)

Meh. Hab irgendwie grad nen Dejavu. Sowohl bei der Geodiskussion als auch bei der kreativen Auslegung von Abstimmungsergebnissen


----------



## 0rcus (18. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Können wir bitte aufhören Enduros zum Vergleich heran zu ziehen! Das ist Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen. (Sowohl für die Sitzwinkel als auch für die Tretlagerhöhe.)
> Die meisten Enduros fährt man mit 25-30% Negativfederweg hinten. Da kommt man leicht mal auf 45-50mm Negativfederweg. So ein 130 mm Trailbike dagegen kommt mit 30mm Negativfederweg aus. Bergauf wird die Sache noch schlimmer, weil die weicheren Enduros dann noch mehr einsinken. Den Gabelfederweg kann man bergauf fast vernachlässigen, weil die allermeisten vorne sogar weniger Negativfederweg fahren als hinten und die Gabel dazu noch fast vollständig entlastet wird. Also kommt man leicht mal auf 20mm mehr, die ein Enduro hinten drin hängt.
> Das macht den Sitzwinkel alleine schon 1° flacher. Wenn´s richtig steil ist und die Gabeln fast komplett draußen sind, dann macht das den Sitzwinkel auch noch flacher. Und auch hier ist der Effekt größer, als bei einem Trailbike, weil der Negativfederweg der Endurogabel auch noch ein bischen größer ist.
> 
> ...



Von wegen "echter Sitzwinkel". Von Specialized und Canyon gibt es auch Hardtails mit 74° Sitzwinkel (73,5° bis 74° ist mein angepeilter Wert im SAG) und wie einer meiner Vorredner schon gesagt hat kann man auch mit dem Sattel noch nach persönlicher Vorliebe anpassen. Bei den großen Rahmen ist das aber schwierig, daher hatte ich hier den Winkel 1/2° steiler gemacht. (Übrigens auch nur ein halbes Grad und nicht 1° oder sogar 2° weil man bei dem geringen Federweg eben nur ein geringes Offset am Sitzrohr hat.)

Beim Tretlager bin ich aber absolut auf deiner Seite. Ein -22 Tretlager sollte an diesem Rad absolut kein Problem sein. Das ergibt einen schön tiefen Schwerpunkt und man steht ordentlich "im" Rad. Außerdem bekommt man so auch trotz kurzer Steuerrohre einen anständigen Stack hin.

Was den Radstand und den Reach angeht: Denkt mal bitte alle daran, dass wir hier erstens kein DH Rad bauen und wir zweitens große Laufräder haben!!! Die größeren Laufräder machen das Rad automatisch etwas weniger wendig - wenn dann noch ein riesiger Radstand dazu kommt dann mag das Rad hinterher keine Kurven - schon gar nicht langsam und auch nicht bergauf. Die von mir angepeilten Radstände, Reach- und Oberrohrwerte entsprechen ungefähr den Werten von Fanes 650B, Capra und Spectral. Alles gute, schnelle Enduros. Wir bauen hier aber etwas anderes - und das sollte nicht länger sein als die besagten Enduros denn schließlich sollte unser CC/Tourenenduro/Trailbike Mischling nicht länger werden als waschechte Enduros. Das wäre schließlich Unsinn.

5mm Reach und Oberrohr ließe ich mir noch bei jeder Größe gefallen, wenn dafür der Hinterbau um das gleich Maß schrumpft. Aber 430mm Hinterbau wäre für mich absolutes Minimum. Alles darunter macht keinen Sinn und ist nur trendiger Blödsinn. Mein Geo-Vorschlag sähe dann angepasst so aus:


----------



## Speziazlizt (18. Juni 2014)

Werde ein letztes mal noch auf die Geometrieverstellung eingehen. Hierzu ein Zitat von nuts bei entsprechender Verkündung der Ergebnisse.



> *Teil 2 *sieht ziemlich eindeutig aus:
> 
> Es wird weder eine Verstellung des Federwegs, noch der Geometrie gewünscht. Die Kompatibilität mit Standard-Dämpfern ist eher wichtig.



Zu finden hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-...n-alutechs-trailbike-ergebnisse.702511/page-8 in Post #187.

Die Schlussfolgerung daraus wäre also, das 21% eine Verstellung wünschen und dementsprechend 79% keine wünschen. Schlussendlich wird das die Moderation eh klären, lasst uns also zur einer reinen Geometriediskussion zurück kehren


----------



## veraono (18. Juni 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> lasst uns also zur einer reinen Geometriediskussion zurück kehren


Für eine reine Geometriediskussion brauchts aber erstmal einen Thread, insofern ist hier ohnehin alles erstmal OT. 
Bin immer noch für die Umwerferabstimmung


----------



## H.B.O (18. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei 73° Lenkwinkel, wenn das bike ein einigermaßen kurzen Reach bekommen soll. Wenn es eine Geo wird mit längerem Reach kürzeren Kettenstreben uns steilerem Lenkwinkel, dann gerne 74° Lenkwinkel. Ich möchte, dass die Oberrohrlänge trotz kurzem Radstand lang genug ist. Da hilft der 73° Lenkwinkel bei einem kürzeren Reach. Die paar Meter auf ganz steilen Rampen bergauf, wo das eine Grad steilerer Sitzwinkel helfen würde, wäre ein zu geringer Trost dafür, dass man etwas eingequetscht sitzt und zwar die ganze Zeit über.
> 
> Es gibt übrigens da keinen Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis. Das Kona Process 134 (finde ich passender, weil gleiche Laufradgröße und fast identischer Federweg) hat klar einen steileren Sitzwinkel, aber auch schon etwas "Forward" Geo mit 435mm Reach und ziemlich kurze Kettenstreben und steilen Lenkwinkel. Eigentlich ist die Geo sehr ähnlich meines 2. Vorschlags, wenn ich mir die so ansehe.
> 
> ...




war das an mich gerichtet, wenn ja das spectral find ich von der geo (bis auf den reach) ganz gut und ich glaube du verstehst mich falsch: tretlager muss tief ! oben meinst Du Sitzwinkel oder, 73 lenkwinkel wäre aber auch interessant 

ich gebe dir recht mit der differenzierung beim reach/sitzwinkel: 73 +langer reach gibt sehr langes oberrohr; 74 + kurzes oberrohr wird eng. bei dem eher langen reach, den ich bevorzuge, fände ich daher 74 grad gut


----------



## H.B.O (18. Juni 2014)

den letzen geo vorschlag von orcus find ich schon ganz gut, wobei mich immernoch die idee reitet ein bike zu haben bei dem reach und kettenstrebe gleich lang sind. das müsste doch von der balance eigentlich was hergeben (jaja geht nur bei m /L)

edit: steuerrohr ist in L noch zu lang


----------



## 0rcus (19. Juni 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> den letzen geo vorschlag von orcus find ich schon ganz gut, wobei mich immernoch die idee reitet ein bike zu haben bei dem reach und kettenstrebe gleich lang sind. das müsste doch von der balance eigentlich was hergeben (jaja geht nur bei m /L)
> 
> edit: steuerrohr ist in L noch zu lang



Der Sache mit dem Steuerror in L stimme ich zu und habe es angepasst - XL gleich mit, damit die Größenspprünge stimmen. Die Sache mit Reach und Kettenstrebe ist aber meines Erachtens Unfug ;-) Wenn dich das so sehr reizt dann musst du M aus dem Vorschlage nehmen - da passt es fast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

@Orcus: Du machst die langen Rahmen, meine Vorschläge waren beide kürzer. 
Auf CC (bergauf) optimierte Hardtails als Rechtfertigung für einen für ein Trailbike zu steilen Sitzwinkel heran zu ziehen, finde ich jetzt auch nicht gerade sinnvoll. Wir wollen ein Bike bauen, dass einigermaßen kurz ist (wendig) und das trotzdem eine gute Sitzposition hat (tourentauglich). Da hilft ein gemäßigter Sitzwinkel.
1145mm Radstand bei 430mm Kettenstreben sind jetzt keine Werte, die von ausgesprochener Wendigkeit zeugen.
Kürzere Kettenstreben können gut funktionieren und sind kein modischer Blödsinn, es muss nur der Rest vom Bike darauf angepasst sein. (Langer Reach, damit längerer Radstand, steilerer Lenkwinkel für Druck auf dem Vorderrad, ein etwas höherer Stack-Wert). Das ergibt eine sehr sicherer, aber immer noch wendige Geometrie.

Allerdings bin ich nicht für so eine Geo! Sie ist weniger verspielt und damit nicht das Optimum für ein Trailbike.
Hier mal mein Komplettvorschlag:


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

Bitte bei einer mehr klassischen Geo, keinen so langen Reach (wer das unbedingt mag soll lieber eine Rahmengröße größer gehen). Das nimmt dem Bike die Wendigkeit und Verspieltheit, macht es lang, schwer hoch zu ziehen, schwerer zu springen, ... .
Wenn steilerer Sitzwinkel und längerer Reach, dann müsst ihr schon die Konsequenzen daraus ziehen und dem Bike einen steileren Lenkwinkel (68°) und richtig kurze Kettenstreben (420-425mm) verpassen. Sonst wird´s nicht wendig und ihr baut schlichtweg ein Enduro mit kürzerem Federweg. Das war nicht das angestrebte Bike.


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

Schaut euch mal zum Vergleich Intense Carbine oder Santa Cruz 5010 an. Auch nette 650B Trailbikes.


----------



## 0rcus (19. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @Orcus: Du machst die langen Rahmen, meine Vorschläge waren beide kürzer.
> Auf CC (bergauf) optimierte Hardtails als Rechtfertigung für einen für ein Trailbike zu steilen Sitzwinkel heran zu ziehen, finde ich jetzt auch nicht gerade sinnvoll. Wir wollen ein Bike bauen, dass einigermaßen kurz ist (wendig) und das trotzdem eine gute Sitzposition hat (tourentauglich). Da hilft ein gemäßigter Sitzwinkel.
> 1145mm Radstand bei 430mm Kettenstreben sind jetzt keine Werte, die von ausgesprochener Wendigkeit zeugen.
> Kürzere Kettenstreben können gut funktionieren und sind kein modischer Blödsinn, es muss nur der Rest vom Bike darauf angepasst sein. (Langer Reach, damit längerer Radstand, steilerer Lenkwinkel für Druck auf dem Vorderrad, ein etwas höherer Stack-Wert). Das ergibt eine sehr sicherer, aber immer noch wendige Geometrie.
> ...



Aha jetzt hast du bei M ja auch "nur" ein 580er Oberrohr. Da hast du bei mir noch vor nicht mal 24h gemosert ;-) 

Bei der Länge habe ich dem Druck des Forums nachgegeben........ Ich persönlich würde jede Rahmengröße im Reach (und damit auch im Oberrohr und im Radstand um 5mm kürzen)

Was die Kettensreben angeht: Ich habe bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass kurze Kettensreben nicht unbedingt wendig und lange nicht zwangsläufig träge heißen. Da kommt es immer auch auf die Gewichtsverteilung und den Grip am Vorderrad und vor allem auch auf Lenkwinkel und nicht zu vergessen das schön tiefe Tretlager an. Wenn die Streben aber kürzer als 430mm werden dann geht der Druck auf dem Vorderrad langsam aber sich flöten weil schlicht und ergreifend der Hinterbau weniger Hebelwirkung hat. Dem kann man natürlich entgegenwirken, indem man den Reach ewig lang macht, damit das Gewicht des Fahrers nach vorne wandert und indem man ständig aktiv auf dem Vorderrad hängt.... aber wie hier schon mal jemand gesagt hat (glaube es war Nuts): Man will sich ja nicht von seinem Rad diktieren lassen, was man zu tun hat. So eine Geo braucht auch viel mehr Kraft beim Vorderrad hochziehen und Springen - Kurze Kettenstreben heißen also nicht automatisch, dass der Karren leicht vorne hoch geht. Denn damit die kurzen Kettenstreben funktionieren muss man das Rad so bauen, dass es genau das schlechet macht...


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

0rcus schrieb:


> Aha jetzt hast du bei M ja auch "nur" ein 580er Oberrohr. Da hast du bei mir noch vor nicht mal 24h gemosert ;-) Bei der Länge habe ich dem Druck des Forums nachgegeben........ Ich persönlich würde jede Rahmengröße im Reach (und damit auch im Oberrohr und im Radstand um 5mm kürzen)



Der Unterschied ist, dass die länge der Sitzposition durch den flacheren Sitzwinkel trotzdem länger ist, als das 580er Oberrohr suggeriert. Ich habe nicht über 580mm Oberrohr gemosert, sonder über die zu kompakte Sitzposition und dabei bleibe ich.
Die Reachwerte die hier im Forum gefordert werden sind zu lang. Genauso, wie die Sitzwinkel zu steil sind und damit in Kombination die Radstände zu lang. Das liegt an den Bikes, die hier so Trend waren.
Die Amis sind sowohl was Reach, als auch Sitzwinkel angeht (und damit auch Radstand) weit vernünftiger (Specialized mal außen vor, deren Geos sind ein Sonderfall und insgesamt anders). Man schaue sich mal die Bikes von Intense, Santa Cruz, Yeti, Evil, ... an. Sind auch alles super bikes und kürzer, wendiger, und verspielter als das, was vielfach bei uns derzeit so herumfährt.


----------



## 0rcus (19. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass die länge der Sitzposition durch den flacheren Sitzwinkel trotzdem länger ist, als das 580er Oberrohr suggeriert. Ich habe nicht über 580mm Oberrohr gemosert, sonder über die zu kompakte Sitzposition und dabei bleibe ich.
> Die Reachwerte die hier im Forum gefordert werden sind zu lang. Genauso, wie die Sitzwinkel zu steil sind und damit in Kombination die Radstände zu lang. Das liegt an den Bikes, die hier so Trend waren.
> Die Amis sind sowohl was Reach, als auch Sitzwinkel angeht (und damit auch Radstand) weit vernünftiger (Specialized mal außen vor, deren Geos sind ein Sonderfall und insgesamt anders). Man schaue sich mal die Bikes von Intense, Santa Cruz, Yeti, Evil, ... an. Sind auch alles super bikes und kürzer, wendiger, und verspielter als das, was vielfach bei uns derzeit so herumfährt.



Verstehe was du meinst. Aber ich bleibe trotzdem bei dem steileren Sitzwinkel. Außerdem sind meine OR schon etwas länger als deine. Glaube nicht, dass sich das viel gibt - Außerdem hängt das viel zu stark davon ab, welches Offset das Sitzrohr am Tretlager bekommt als das wir da jetzt um ein 1/2° und 5mm OR feilschen könnten. Ich glaube mit deinem Stizwinkel/Knieproblem bist du echt ein Sonderfall. Vlt. hast du sehr lange Oberschenkel. Ohne Teleskopsattelstütze hätte ich dir einfach dazu geraten eine Sattelstütze mit Offset zu montieren, dann wäre die Sache gegessen - glaube aber nicht, dass es da seitens der Hersteller die Möglichkeit zu gibt. Vlt. hilft bei dir schon Sattel ganz nach hinte schieben.

Mit der Länge gebe ich dir Recht - habe ja vorher schon angemerkt, dass die von mir vorgeschlagenen Reach und OR Werte schon ein paar mm über dem sind, was Spectral, Capra und Fanes 650B (und trotzdem ist das manchen noch nicht lang genug...). Wenn es nach mir ginge dann sähe es in etwas so aus:





.... und jetzt gute Nacht alle miteinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mot.2901 (19. Juni 2014)

0rcus schrieb:


> .....glaube mit deinem Stizwinkel/Knieproblem bist du echt ein Sonderfall.......



Recht hat er schon
Der Druck im Kniegelenk ist unter 90° am stärksten.Wenn das man weiter von hinten tritt ist das zwar etwas ineffektiv aber schonend für das Knie.In 1 Uhr Position,wenn du beginnst richtig Kraft einzusetzten,ist der Winkel über 90°.
Spezialized verwendet ja nur Stützen mit Setback,was den Winkel effektiv auch flacher macht.

Wir bauen zwar ein Trailbike und kein Tourenbike,aber auch keinen Downhiller.Ein wenig Ergonomie kann ja nicht schaden.
Ich habe mich auch nur mit der Thematik beschäftigt weil ich selbst Knieprobleme habe.


----------



## 0rcus (19. Juni 2014)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> Recht hat er schon
> Der Druck im Kniegelenk ist unter 90° am stärksten.Wenn das man weiter von hinten tritt ist das zwar etwas ineffektiv aber schonend für das Knie.In 1 Uhr Position,wenn du beginnst richtig Kraft einzusetzten,ist der Winkel über 90°.
> Spezialized verwendet ja nur Stützen mit Setback,was den Winkel effektiv auch flacher macht.
> 
> ...




Dagegen sage ich ja gar nichts. Aber im Normalfall kann man das durch das Verschieben des Sattel problemlos einstellen - auch bei Sitzwinkeln jenseits der 74° - außer man hat ewig lange Oberschenkel ;-) Im Übrigen ist mir die Thematik nicht unbekannt, denn auch ich habe mit einem Knie Probleme. Habe einen Knorpelschaden. Wenn ich unter Belastung das Kniegelenk mehr ein 90° Einknicke dann knirscht es wie ein Sack voll Kies. Ich bin da also durchaus sensibilisiert und bei mir passt das - auch mit so steilen Sitzwinkeln. 

Aber wie gesagt, ohne zu wissen wie viel Offset das Sitzrohr verpasst bekommt macht es keinen Sinn hier über ein 1/2° zu streiten.


----------



## Tobiwan (19. Juni 2014)

Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> Als kompliziert würde ich das nicht bezeichnen!



Ich hatte das und es war Mist, da sich zu viele Parameter auf einmal ändern. Also, weglassen und fertig. 
Da hat bsp. foreigner absolut Recht.


----------



## yggr (19. Juni 2014)

Ich weiss nicht,  ob ich der einzige bin, der so denkt, muss aber mal raus: lieber @foreigner, ich habe größten Respekt vor deinem unermüdlichen Einsatz für dieses Projekt. Deine Meinung zur Geo ist gut argumentiert, aber nun bekannt. Es ist nicht nötig, gefühlt jeden User, der eine andere Meinung zum Thema hat, zu missionieren... Soo, die Steinigung möge beginnen!


----------



## Red_Herring (19. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit auch nur sagen, dass ich geschrieben hatte, was ich mir wünschen würde und gar nicht nach anderen Bikes geschaut hatte. Und schreib hier irgendeine (sinnvolle) Geometrie hin, die du dir ausgedacht hast, ich werde immer ein Bike finden, das um so ein paar millimeter abweicht und das es schon gibt.
> *Und 1° ist übrigens schon ganz schön viel.*


Wenn ich am Spectral den Sattel ein wenig nach hinten schiebe, was dann? Die sogenannte Oberohrverlängerung.  Da sich damit der reach-Wert nicht mitverändert habe ich deinen 1° flacheren Sitzwinkel mit deiner restlichen Geo. 
Lenker mit etwas weniger Backsweep mal ganz außen vorgelassen.



foreigner schrieb:


> Da ich niedrige Tretlager mag bleibe ich persönlich bei -20mm - -22mm. Übrigens: dein geliebtes Spectral AL hat -17mm. Berücksichtigt man mal den kleinen Mehr-federweg, dann müsste man für die gleiche Höhe im Sag bei unserem Trailbike nochmal 2-3mm abziehen. Dann wären wir ja schon bei -19 bis -20mm.
> So abstrus scheint mein Geo-Wunsch nicht zu sein ...
> Hab übrigens auch nirgends gelesen, dass sich jemand über zu niedriges Tretlager am Spectral beschwert hat. Ich denke die gut -20mm kann man locker machen


Das niedrige (-17mm) Tretlager war für mich mit ein Grund der für das Spectral sprach. Finde es eher abschreckend das man am Strive CF nun mit +12mm dabei ist. Mit Verstellung auf "Hoch" dann sogar +32mm. Also "meilenweit" von der Tretlagerhöhe des Spectral entfernt. Daher einfach Unsinn das geplapper von wg. 2 Räder in einem.
Das 9.0 EX hat in M zwar eine 170mm Kurbel, aber daran dürfte es nicht liegen das ich überhaupt keine Probleme mit aufsetzender Kurbel habe.



0rcus schrieb:


> Ich habe die Werte nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern mit Werten verglichen von Rädern die ich persönlich mag und Rädern, die hier in Tests gut abgeschnitten haben.



Man darf nicht vergessen das der Vorbau an Rädern auch immer kürzer wurde und das eben gilt Oberrohr *+* Vorbaulänge (+/-Lenkergeometrie) im sitzen und im stehen Reach *+* Vorbaulänge (+/- Lenkergeometrie). Wenn man nur nach den reach Werten und Oberohrlängen schaut und statt einem 70er Vorbau nun einfach einen 40er Vorbau auf die Räder Rad macht, dann ist es doch logisch das die Sitzposition zunehmend "gedrungener" wird. Wenn man vorher vorher z.B. zwischen M und L lag, dann kommt einem das L Rad praktischerweise nun entgegen. Anders herum natürlich genau gegenteilig.


----------



## 0rcus (19. Juni 2014)

> Man darf nicht vergessen das der Vorbau an Rädern auch immer kürzer wurde und das eben gilt Oberrohr *+* Vorbaulänge (+/-Lenkergeometrie) im sitzen und im stehen Reach *+* Vorbaulänge (+/- Lenkergeometrie). Wenn man nur nach den reach Werten und Oberohrlängen schaut und statt einem 70er Vorbau nun einfach einen 40er Vorbau auf die Räder Rad macht, dann ist es doch logisch das die Sitzposition zunehmend "gedrungener" wird. Wenn man vorher vorher z.B. zwischen M und L lag, dann kommt einem das L Rad praktischerweise nun entgegen. Anders herum natürlich genau gegenteilig.



Jaaaah schon klar. Ich bin bisher an allen meinen Rädern Vorbauten zwischen 40mm und 60mm gefahren und zu den absurden Längenwünschen habe ich auch schon mal was gesagt:



> Was den Radstand und den Reach angeht: Denkt mal bitte alle daran, dass wir hier erstens kein DH Rad bauen und wir zweitens große Laufräder haben!!! Die größeren Laufräder machen das Rad automatisch etwas weniger wendig - wenn dann noch ein riesiger Radstand dazu kommt dann mag das Rad hinterher keine Kurven - schon gar nicht langsam und auch nicht bergauf. Die von mir angepeilten Radstände, Reach- und Oberrohrwerte entsprechen ungefähr den Werten von Fanes 650B, Capra und Spectral. Alles gute, schnelle Enduros. Wir bauen hier aber etwas anderes - und das sollte nicht länger sein als die besagten Enduros denn schließlich sollte unser CC/Tourenenduro/Trailbike Mischling nicht länger werden als waschechte Enduros. Das wäre schließlich Unsinn.



Das hier soll ein verspieltes Trailbike werden und kein ewig langes Race-Enduro. Warum zur Hölle wollt ihr alle an einem solchen Bike längere Reach-Werte als an besagten Enduros?!?!?!?

Mein aktuelles Enduro hat einen Reach von 455mm (YT Wicked in L - das ist übrigens die größte Rahmengröße). Das empfinde ich bei einer Körpergröße von 1,87mm schon als ziehmlich lang, komme aber damit in Verbindung mit einem 50er Vorbau sehr gut klar und empfinde das für den Einsatzzweck als ausgesprochen gut. Hier ist der Einsatzzweck aber ein anderer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Daher kann der Reach ruhig ein wenig kürzer sein. Und nochmal: meine vorgeschlagenen Reach-Werte liegen in den Bereichen von Fanes 650B, Spectral, Capra, etc.


----------



## wurzeldödel (19. Juni 2014)

Dann baut doch einfach das SHOVA ST und als einzige Verbesserung die großen Steuerkopflager. Und es passte sogar eine Trinkflasche in den Rahmen...(siehe Profilbild)
Der Pedalrückschlag bei dem guten Stück war nicht das Problem, das Stempeln der Bremse bei großen Absätzen allerdings schon bemerkbar.


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

Die Steinigung bleibt aus. Viel in meinen Beiträgen war eigentlich nur Begründung meiner Ansicht und Erklärung, wie ich dazu komme. Wenn jetzt beispielsweise Orcus eine andere Meinung hat, dann kann man doch gut diskutieren, damit gibt´s vielleicht auch neue Erkenntnisse. Angegriffen habe ich hier eigentlich niemand und habe mich auch nicht von Orcus Meinung angegriffen gefühlt. So lange, das ganze konstruktiv ist, ist´s ja auch gut.
Ich finde auch die Geo von Orcus nicht schlecht (finde meine halt besser ), ist ein recht stimmiger Vorschlag. Wenn man das mal genau anschaut, dann unterscheiden sich unsere Vorschläge ja nicht massiv. Es gab da mal jemand in einem anderen Thread, der hat zum Thema ziemlichen Blödsinn geschrieben hat. Da hatte ich mich auch bischen drüber aufgeregt. Das ist hier ganz anders.

@Orcus : Woher stammt denn dein Wert für die Oberrohrlänge? Ich vermute mal, du gehst von einem Sitzrohroffset von 0 aus. Anders ist es gar nicht zu erklären, dass dein Oberrohr länger ist, bei deutlich steilerem Sitzwinkel und nur 5mm längerem Reach (der dafür so gut wie nichts ausmacht). Ganz ohne Offset kommen wir nicht hin! Bei den 430mm Kettenstreben kamen 20mm Offset gut hin. Übrigens stammen meine Werte für Oberrohrlänge aus Linkage.
Wenn du auf 585mm Oberohr bei 420mm Reach kommst und ich auf 582mm Oberohr bei 415mm Reach, dann müssten wir annähernd den gleiche Sitzwinkel haben. Das haben wir aber nicht. 1,5° macht leicht mal 15mm Oberrohrlänge aus. Also irgendwas passt nicht ...


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

wurzeldödel schrieb:


> Dann baut doch einfach das SHOVA ST und als einzige Verbesserung die großen Steuerkopflager. Und es passte sogar eine Trinkflasche in den Rahmen...(siehe Profilbild)
> Der Pedalrückschlag bei dem guten Stück war nicht das Problem, das Stempeln der Bremse bei großen Absätzen allerdings schon bemerkbar.



Das lag aber an dem weit vorne liegenden Drehpunkt, der noch dazu sehr hoch war. Weiter hinten und auf höhe eines 32er Blattes und da merkt man gar nichts mehr von stempeln.

Bei den Reach-Werten bin ich bei Orcus. Längerer Reach als 420mm macht überhaupt keinen Sinn an dem Trailbike. Außer man will wirklich eine "forward" Geometrie. Dann muss man aber auch konsequent sein und 420 Kettenstreben und einen steileren Lenkwinekl zu verbauen, damit es wendig bleibt. Handlicher und verspielter wird so ein Rad aber nicht, im Gegenteil.
Ich weiß auch nicht, warum man einen 40er Vorbau fahren sollte. 50-70mm reicht völlig. Wenn ich an meinen Bikes mal vom 50er weg einen 40mm Vorbau montiert habe, habe ich nie einen Vorteil gespürt. Es ging weder leichter zu ziehen, noch war es weniger. Man hat schlechter Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommen, das hat man bemerkt. Ich zweifle den Sinn von Stummelvorbauten an den meisten Rädern an. An meinem ICB 1 habe ich den 40er und da gehört er auch dran, damit das Lenkverhalten bei dem flachen Lenkwinkel 63,5° den ich habe nicht kippelig wird. Aber wir haben hier keinen extremen Lenkwinkel. Das ist nicht notwendig, sondern nur nachteilig, weil das Rad nur unnötig lang (und damit unhandlicher) wird für eine vernünftige Sizposition. (ja, auch ein flacher Sitzwinkel hilft für gute Sitzposition bei kurzem Rad )


----------



## User85319 (19. Juni 2014)

Sehr interessante Diskussion hier. Bin schon gespannt auf die eigentliche Geometrie-Umfrage.
Leider fehlt mir der Vergleich zwischen den kurzen Ami-Bikes und den "modernen" Forward Enduros.
Bin bisher nur im Reach ~40cm unterwegs gewesen bei 178cm Größe. Eigentlich passt das, nur leider ist der Radstand dann immer nen ticken zu kurz und somit nervös. Der flache LW kann das auch nur bedingt ausgleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (19. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, warum man einen 40er Vorbau fahren sollte. 50-70mm reicht völlig. Wenn ich an meinen Bikes mal vom 50er weg einen 40mm Vorbau montiert habe, habe ich nie einen Vorteil gespürt. Es ging weder leichter zu ziehen, noch war es weniger. Man hat schlechter Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommen, das hat man bemerkt. Ich zweifle den Sinn von Stummelvorbauten an den meisten Rädern an


 Kann man nicht oft genug sagen, der "Forward-Geo /kurze Vorbauten- Hype" macht an einem wendigen "Trail"-Bike keinen Sinn.
Moderate Vorbaulängen um 60mm (mit entsprechenden Oberrohrlängen) sind in meinen Augen hier das beste Mittelmaß zwischen -ausreichend Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommen ohne auszusehen wie ein Affe an der Stange- und direktem/"wendigen" Lenkverhalten.


----------



## 0rcus (19. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die Steinigung bleibt aus. Viel in meinen Beiträgen war eigentlich nur Begründung meiner Ansicht und Erklärung, wie ich dazu komme. Wenn jetzt beispielsweise Orcus eine andere Meinung hat, dann kann man doch gut diskutieren, damit gibt´s vielleicht auch neue Erkenntnisse. Angegriffen habe ich hier eigentlich niemand und habe mich auch nicht von Orcus Meinung angegriffen gefühlt. So lange, das ganze konstruktiv ist, ist´s ja auch gut.
> Ich finde auch die Geo von Orcus nicht schlecht (finde meine halt besser ), ist ein recht stimmiger Vorschlag. Wenn man das mal genau anschaut, dann unterscheiden sich unsere Vorschläge ja nicht massiv. Es gab da mal jemand in einem anderen Thread, der hat zum Thema ziemlichen Blödsinn geschrieben hat. Da hatte ich mich auch bischen drüber aufgeregt. Das ist hier ganz anders.
> 
> @Orcus : Woher stammt denn dein Wert für die Oberrohrlänge? Ich vermute mal, du gehst von einem Sitzrohroffset von 0 aus. Anders ist es gar nicht zu erklären, dass dein Oberrohr länger ist, bei deutlich steilerem Sitzwinkel und nur 5mm längerem Reach (der dafür so gut wie nichts ausmacht). Ganz ohne Offset kommen wir nicht hin! Bei den 430mm Kettenstreben kamen 20mm Offset gut hin. Übrigens stammen meine Werte für Oberrohrlänge aus Linkage.
> Wenn du auf 585mm Oberohr bei 420mm Reach kommst und ich auf 582mm Oberohr bei 415mm Reach, dann müssten wir annähernd den gleiche Sitzwinkel haben. Das haben wir aber nicht. 1,5° macht leicht mal 15mm Oberrohrlänge aus. Also irgendwas passt nicht ...



Hatte ein anderes Programm genutzt. Eine Rahmengröße gemacht und den Rest ungefähr übertragen. Beim Stack und bei den OR von L und XL hatte ich allerdings einen Fehler gemacht, da ich vergessen hatte nachdem ich Tretlager abgesenkt hatte und den Sitzwinkeln bei den beiden großen Größen geändert hatte die anderen Werte anzugleichen.

Habe es mir nochmal in Linkage angeguckt und korrigiert. Die Werte sind immer noch Annäherungswerte: Einiges variiert um 1 bis 2mm aber mit 10mm Sitzrohroffset passt es ziehmlich genau so: 







Das Sitzrohr Offset von Linkage ist aber Blödsinn. Das verschiebt das Sitzrohr parallel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! D.h. mit einem Offset von 10mm bis 20mm und einem Knick im Sitzrohr (der den Sitzwinkel etwas flacher macht) kann man bei meiner Tabelle bei der OR Länge wahrscheinlich nochmal 1cm aufschlagen.


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

0rcus schrieb:


> Hatte ein anderes Programm genutzt. Eine Rahmengröße gemacht und den Rest ungefähr übertragen. Beim Stack und bei den OR von L und XL hatte ich allerdings einen Fehler gemacht, da ich vergessen hatte nachdem ich Tretlager abgesenkt hatte und den Sitzwinkeln bei den beiden großen Größen geändert hatte die anderen Werte anzugleichen.
> 
> Habe es mir nochmal in Linkage angeguckt und korrigiert. Die Werte sind immer noch Annäherungswerte: Einiges variiert um 1 bis 2mm aber mit 10mm Sitzrohroffset passt es ziehmlich genau so:
> 
> ...



Na dann, korrigiere ich das nachher mal. Danke!
Dann kann man auf meine Oberrohrlängen den 1cm noch drauf schlagen.


----------



## Speedi (19. Juni 2014)

Size S   M   L


offset bushing none none none


example forkPike '14Pike rk travel160  mm160  mm160 mm


fork + head set   542 + 2 mm   542 + 2 mm   542 + 2 mm


top tube (reach)   384 mm	417 mm	450 mm


top tube sloped  505 mm   536 mm	567 mm


top tube horizontal   569 mm   601 mm   637 mm


chain stay length	426 mm   426 mm   426 mm


steering angle   65,6°   65,6°   65,6°


seat angle (actual)   70,1°   70,1°   70,1°


seat angle (effective)   74°   74°   74°


head tube length   130 mm   130 mm   140 mm


wheel base   1122 mm   1154 mm   1188 mm


seat tube length   428 mm   428 mm   490 mm


bottom bracket height   11 mm   11 mm   11 mm




fahre ich selber so und ist super!!!!!


----------



## Fridl89 (19. Juni 2014)

Augenkrebs! 

und so richtig viel mit unserem Bike hat die Geo nun auch nicht zu tun.
unter 66° LW finde ich zB zu extrem, gerade bei 650B Rädern.


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

Trailbike und 650B. Nicht Enduro. Nur so zur Erinnerung.


----------



## Speedi (19. Juni 2014)

Ist für mich dass Trail Bike überhaubt !!!
Fährt gut Bergauf und sehr gut Bergab, wendig und sehr agil.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Trailbike und 650B. Nicht Enduro. Nur so zur Erinnerung.


Trailbike mit Endurogenen..


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Juni 2014)

Speedi schrieb:


> Ist für mich dass Trail Bike überhaubt !!!
> Fährt gut Bergauf und sehr gut Bergab, wendig und sehr agil.



Und wie sieht es auf eher ebenen Trails aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (20. Juni 2014)

wie messt ihr das Oberrohr?
das sollte man noch klar stellen, bevor man sich über irgendwelche Werte den Kopf einschlägt.
Könnte jemand noch eine Skizze mit den ganzen Längen einfügen um Unklarheiten zu beseitigen und damit jeder weiß was gemeint ist.


----------



## foreigner (20. Juni 2014)

Eigentlich alles so wie hier:


----------



## Pilatus (20. Juni 2014)

wenn dann alle vom gleichen reden ist das OK!


----------



## ONE78 (20. Juni 2014)

Sitzwinkeloffset ist dann parallel zu dem o.g.?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. Juni 2014)

Anscheinend vergessen hier wieder alle das es auch "größere" Biker gibt z.B. in meinem Fall 1,98m mit 102cm Schrittlänge !!!
Bei meinem ehemaligen Rahmen (Cannondale Jekyll) mit "nur" 51cm Sattelrohrlänge 
(ihr seid hier gerade mal bei 48cm bei XL) ist meine Reverb mit 42cm bis zum Maximum raus gezogen !!!
Und die Reverb hat nicht gerade eine lange Mindesteinstecktiefe !
Bei den meisten Rahmen die z.B. 12cm Mindesteinstecktiefe vorgeben ist also in meinem Fall selbst ein 51cm Rahmen noch zu klein ! !

Es wäre schön wenn ihr auch an die langen Jungs denken würdet !!!
Oder dann halt eine 29'er-Version für die langen Jungs !!!


----------



## Kharne (23. Juni 2014)

Movelock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. Juni 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Movelock



Is klar.......

Ich habe die RASE mit 8Zoll Verstellweg !


----------



## Kharne (23. Juni 2014)

XL größer zu machen finde ich nicht so pralle, lieber wie beim ICB #1 ne 2XL Version anbieten.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. Juni 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> XL größer zu machen finde ich nicht so pralle, lieber wie beim ICB #1 ne 2XL Version anbieten.



Das wäre OK !


----------



## wanderer1219 (24. Juni 2014)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Anscheinend vergessen hier wieder alle das es auch "größere" Biker gibt z.B. in meinem Fall 1,98m mit 102cm Schrittlänge !!!
> (...)
> Es wäre schön wenn ihr auch an die langen Jungs denken würdet !!!
> Oder dann halt eine 29'er-Version für die langen Jungs !!!



Pah, immer diese Randgruppen. Das macht das ganze nur teurer ;-)
Nicht vergessen. Demokratie ist die Unterdrückung der Minderheit 

P. S. bin auch groß. (Zwar nicht ganz so sehr wie du aber dennoch größer als viele andere hier.)
Und kann leider nix zur sachlichen Diskussion beitragen. Deshalb halte ich mir hier jetzt wieder raus und les mit.
Vielleicht kann ich hier noch was lernen.


----------



## nuts (26. Juni 2014)

Ich mache hier mal dicht. Die Geometriediskussion ist weiter gezogen: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-...en-umfrage-online.709972/page-3#post-12092287


----------

